# Oils,Grease,& Oil(based)Pomades,Butters July 1 - Sept 30



## IDareT'sHair (Jul 3, 2012)

Hey Ladies:

Thanks for being Patient with Me.  I was out of Power since Friday (due to the Storms) just got up and running today.

If you are being "Mentioned" That's because you posted/participated in the The Previous Challenge!

So...Let's Get Started:

NappyNelle
Ltown
Brownie518
Lita
choctaw
LaidBak
Americka
faithVA
Golden75
toinette
lamaria211
chebaby
Nix08
MyAngelEyez~C~U *siggy is fierce*
againstallodds
Ann0804
KhandiB
Aggie
chelseatiara
Meritamen
Ogoma
Shay72
SimJam
KappaChino
divachyk
MaraWithLove
tiffers
Ms. Tiki
lilyofthenile
jprayze
youwillrise
felic1
Minty
beautyaddict1913
Evallusion
IslandDiva08
sheanu
xu93texas
Jewell
curlyhersheygirl
KiWiStyle
Coffee
Chameleonchick
bajandoc86
cherry.a
billyne
An_gell
sj10460
winona
VerySilkyTresses
itismehmmkay
NJoy
sckri23

Please Post what you will be Using.....as we pull through this Summer.  

Will come back and post my List


----------



## lamaria211 (Jul 3, 2012)

Im here ill be using grease (mostly b&b supergro) shea butter, EVOCO, EVOCB, Jojoba oil, Vatika oil, WGHO


----------



## Americka (Jul 3, 2012)

I'm in:

Oils - safflower, sunflower, Argan (Cream of Nature)
Grease - Hollywood Beauty Castor Oil

Sent from my Toshiba Thrive


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jul 3, 2012)

I think my List for this Leg will be:
Oils:

Purabody Naturals Brazil Loc & Sapote Oil
Hydroquench Coconut Lime Oil *smells like summer*
Darcy's Botanicals Watermelon Oil *smells good but hard to spritz*
Shea Moisture Restorative Elixir
Hair Trigger whenever
Grapeseed Oil
Marie Dean Argan Blend
Marie Dean Baobab Oil Blend
Hydratherma Naturals Oil
Hairveda's: Vatika Frosting *when it's cooler* Cocosta & Avosoya Oils

Grease/Pomades:

Claudie Hairline & Temple Balm Revitalizer
Hairitage Hydrations "Sprout"
It's Perfectly Natural Root Food & IPN's Tea-Lightful Shine
Kyra's Pomegrante Pomade
Hairveda's Almond Glaze
SSI Marula Hemp


----------



## BraunSugar (Jul 3, 2012)

Is this a continuation of the HOTs, Oil Rinse, Sealing thread? If so I want to join up.

I use grapeseed oil w/condish to detangle in the shower. After washing, I only use my homemade mix of Crisco, Castor Oil, Grapeseed Oil, and Aloe Vera Gel. It's my leave-in, styler, and sealer.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jul 3, 2012)

BraunSugar

Yes! & Welcome!


----------



## Chameleonchick (Jul 3, 2012)

Oil based pomade user here! Its the one I make. Oh I also use oils too. Coconut,olive and almond oils.


----------



## LexiDior (Jul 3, 2012)

Im in!! i will be back alter with products.


----------



## back2relaxed (Jul 3, 2012)

I'd like to join as well.  I use the following: 

Oils: Coconut, Castor Oil, Olive Oil, Lenzi's Request Growth Stimulator Oil
Grease/Pomade:  Blue Magic Coconut Oil, Isoplus Coconut Oil and Ylang Ylang


----------



## Ms. Tiki (Jul 3, 2012)

I'm too lazy to post my list. I will go to the original thread and C & P later. I will say that I have some mango butter and shea butter that I intend on mixing up. I wanted to make my bootleg version of Elasta QP Olive Oil & Mango butter


----------



## bajandoc86 (Jul 3, 2012)

Me! I'm IN!  *will post deets later*


----------



## choctaw (Jul 3, 2012)

Oils: evoo, evco, soybean, mustard
essential oils: neem, tea tree, lemon, eucalyptus


----------



## Golden75 (Jul 3, 2012)

Thanks for mentioning me IDareT'sHair even tho I was a major posting slacker.

Lets see, imma start this challenge of with:
Trigga
Pura Brazil Loc
JBCO & KBB HJ mix
Pura Cupaucau butter
SD nourish
KBBHJ 
Shea Terra Baobab oil* maybe

That's all that's out on my dresser right now  so I'll start with these


----------



## NappyNelle (Jul 3, 2012)

OILS: hempseed, coconut, castor & homemade sulfur oil

BUTTERS: HH Coconut Yuzu Love, Mango Tango Cloud, Avocado Cloud; QB Amla & Olive Heavy Cream

POMADES: HH Peach Aloe Pomade


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jul 3, 2012)

@LexiDior @back2relaxed Welcome Ladies:welcome3:

@bajandoc86 Gurl...You werkin' the mess outta them styles. 

Hmp. I need an Appointment. 

Doc got Mad Skills You and @SimJam be tearin' it up.

Very Pretty.


----------



## MyAngelEyez~C~U (Jul 3, 2012)

Thanks IDareT'sHair! 

Still using hemp, rice bran, olive, castor and olive oils, and my Shea butter whip


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jul 3, 2012)

MyAngelEyez~C~U

Girl...Your Hair......

Amazing Progress.  That Hair is Fierce!

*so proud of you*


----------



## MyAngelEyez~C~U (Jul 3, 2012)

IDareT'sHair


----------



## kinkycurlygurl (Jul 3, 2012)

I use:

Sebum
Coconut oil
Mineral Oil


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jul 3, 2012)

MyAngelEyez~C~U

Girl....You Did your Thang.  You wasn't playin'.

Lookin' Good.  Keep up the Good Work.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jul 3, 2012)

kinkycurlygurl

Welcome Lady!


----------



## LexiDior (Jul 3, 2012)

Thanks for the welcome!!

I will be using jojoba oil and coconut oil in my DCs and castor oil in 2-3x a week.


----------



## LaidBak (Jul 3, 2012)

Checking in.  I'll be using mango butter, almond butter, grapeseed oil, emu oil, and Jamaican or Haitian castor oil.
I use the butters to seal my ends and I use the oils mixed with water as a daily spritz.


----------



## Ann0804 (Jul 3, 2012)

I'm in I'll be using
Oil mixture of: castor, grapeseed, hemp, olive, coconut, macadamia
Butters: brazil nut, shea, coffee
CR Hair Growth Serum


----------



## Lita (Jul 3, 2012)

Checking in..

*Will be using oils,butters & pomades that contain tea & honey...

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Lita (Jul 3, 2012)

Used some HV Red Tea Silk moisturizer,Little shea moisture curl cream & sealed with rice bran oil..

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## divachyk (Jul 3, 2012)

Been doing the GHE with castor and that's working really great for my hair. 

I will use up oils this period by doing the GHE, pre-pooing and detangling.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jul 3, 2012)

@Lita

Did you get anything from the Pomade Shop? I want that Coffee Pomade, but might pass.erplexed 

It's a little pricey. And my 2 4 ounce Jars Of Joe came yesterday.

btw: She (Hairitage Hydrations) sent me a Sample of a new Shine Product: Amazon Butter that has Tucuma and some other nice ingredients.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jul 3, 2012)

divachyk

Diva, how have you been doing your GHE?


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jul 3, 2012)

Used a dab of "It's Perfectly Natural" Basil & Lemongrass and a dab of Marie Dean Baobab Oil Blend in: Cranberry Pomegrante.


----------



## Nix08 (Jul 3, 2012)

Oil rinsed tonight with my oil blend of: wgo, avocado, hemp, vitamins e, sunflower, flax, olive, lemongrass, rosemary, grapeseed and I've probably forgotten some. And after tonight and every cowash I seal with Gleau oil blend.


----------



## Lita (Jul 3, 2012)

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Lita
> 
> Did you get anything from the Pomade Shop? I want that Coffee Pomade, but might pass.erplexed
> 
> ...



IDareT'sHair Hi..Didn't get anything this time..I still have coffee pomade left..will place in the frige..


Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jul 3, 2012)

Brownie518  Got me doing these Overnight Oil Soaks.  

Last night, I 'soaked' in: Hair Trigger and got up this a.m. & Cowashed.

I'll continue to do overnight Oil "Soaks" the rest of the Summer.


----------



## AtlantaJJ (Jul 3, 2012)

Ooooh, this is a challenge I can do!! 
This is a partial list:
JBCO
Emu Oil (scalp)
Castor Oil
Coconut Oil
EVOO
Sweet Almond Oil
Henna SOOQ - Cocoveda oil (scalp) (Ingredients: Coconut oil, ginger, brahmi, bhringraj, henna, amla, methi, nagarmotha, neem, shikakai, hibiscusaaaaa)
Shea butter

ETA: I would like to incorporate Avocado butter and oil into my reggie.


----------



## divachyk (Jul 3, 2012)

@IDareT'sHair,
I spritz my hair with plain water and generously slather castor oil on my ends and then work my way up the length. I don't place any product on my scalp on the nights I do GHE. I position my hair in the style I will be wearing the next day so that my hair can be easily styled without much manipulation. I place 2 plastic caps on my head. Silk scarf on top. Overnight baggy. By morning the hair is slightly damp but not soaking wet. My hair dries within 10-15 mins from removing the scarf & plastic caps. 

What I like about this method is that it's keeping my hair nicely moisturized and the oil soaks right into my hair. The GHE method is not leaving me oily and I've been using a generous amount of castor each night. I've pretty much followed the Real Queens method.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jul 3, 2012)

AtlantaJJ

Welcome Ms. JJ!

Nice List.  Glad to have you!


----------



## SimJam (Jul 3, 2012)

will be using

*oils*
for overnight pre cleanse soaks:
Vatika oil                
wheat germ             
sunflower                
hemp seed

walnut/apricot oil mix - sealing twists
hair trigger               - growth
liquid gold                - growth (sulphur based)
MTG                       - scalp soak over night once a week the night before washing

*butters*
PBN cupuacu                       - twisting, sealing bunning
whipped mango/coconut oil    - (homemade) sealing and bunning

*pomades*
Oyin brown sugar     - edge control
HV almond glaze      - edge control

I think thats it


----------



## Ltown (Jul 3, 2012)

I been out if country just got back to US. I will be using a varies of oil post update later


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jul 3, 2012)

Ltown

Welcome back Ms. LT!

Hope you had a Wonderful Time!


----------



## Brownie518 (Jul 3, 2012)

I'm here, T!!

Let's see, I have so many oils/pomades but here are some favorites:

Hair Trigger
Hydratherma Naturals Oil
JBCO
Nourish Oil
IPN TeaLightful Shine
Claudie's Revitalizing pomade
IPN Root Food
Rosemary Pomade
Coffee Pomade (The Pomade Shop)
A mix of JBOC, hemp, amla, brahmi, neem, garlic, rice bran oils
Afroveda Methika oil
Afroveda Shikakai oil


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jul 3, 2012)

Brownie518

You got me started on them overnight "Soaks" nah.

You always startin' somethin'


----------



## DarkJoy (Jul 3, 2012)

Dang @IDareT'sHair! You got me following you on yet another challenge. Count me in!

Grease: Wondergro Pure Sulfur
Pomade: Carol's Daughter Mimosa Hair Honey
Oils: Camelia, Castor, Argan, Grapeseed, Coconut, Neem, African Baoab

Coconut with a little neem melted is pre-poo. Grapeseed, argan, and sometimes the baoab are mixed in tea spritzes. More grapeseed and melted coconut in a tea/oil rinse combo. The camelia and castor oil are heavy enough for sealing on non-grease days. The grease is used after a wash and maybe mid-wash cycle if the hair is dry. The CD Mimosa Pomade adds great shine if needed. However, I just want to be done with it, so will use (usually just before wash day when hair looks dull).


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jul 3, 2012)

DarkJoy



  Glad to have you!


----------



## Brownie518 (Jul 3, 2012)

IDareT'sHair said:


> Brownie518
> 
> You got me started on them overnight "Soaks" nah.
> 
> You always startin' somethin'


IDareT'sHair

 Yeah, I did, didn't I? 

I love them soaks!!! I should do one right now.


----------



## godzchildtoo (Jul 3, 2012)

How do you do an overnight soak? Do you wet hair first?


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jul 3, 2012)

Brownie518 said:


> Yeah, I did, didn't I?
> 
> *I love them soaks!!! I should do one right now.*


 
Brownie518

Gurl...them soaks are great!  I guess I'll use:

Trigger
*the rest of my IPN Replenish*
Brown Butter Beauty Neem Oil
StankyLegBB
Shi-Naturals Pre-Poo Buttercreme *i wanna do something different w/this tho'* like you're doing.

And maybe EVOO.  Grapeseed might be too light?  Maybe my Happy Hemp from Hairitage Hydrations.


----------



## Brownie518 (Jul 3, 2012)

IDareT'sHair

I do soaks with any oils or pomades. Grapeseed is good, nice ceramide fix. That AV Methika prepoo oil is very light but I love it for soaks!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jul 4, 2012)

godzchildtoo

I just Soak my Dry Hair in Oil, put on a Couple Plastic Caps overnight. Cowash in the a.m.

Brownie518  Are you doing it differently?


----------



## DarkJoy (Jul 4, 2012)

*goes back to read about these soaks*


----------



## Brownie518 (Jul 4, 2012)

I do the same. Just cover my dry hair with my oil  
Lately I've been also using butters/pomades such as Hairitage Soft & Creamy, Jar of Joe, CD Mimosa Hair Honey, things like that. 

godzchildtoo IDareT'sHair


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jul 4, 2012)

Brownie518 

It's really a Great way to use up some Oils. 

I may use the Hydroquench Greaseless Moisture in this way too.


----------



## DarkJoy (Jul 4, 2012)

Oh heck, we were supposed to add butters too? Lawd...my list gets longer!!

Butters: Mango, Coco, Shea

These I melt together with a touch of neem and let cool to a creamy texture.


----------



## Brownie518 (Jul 4, 2012)

IDareT'sHair said:


> Brownie518
> 
> It's really a Great way to use up some Oils.
> 
> I may use the Hydroquench Greaseless Moisture in this way too.



 I've used the 5 Day for it, too.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jul 4, 2012)

DarkJoy  Anything that's Oil-Based that you want to use up or use to:

Seal your Ends
Massage Your Scalp
Hot Oil Treatments
Oil Rinsing
Oil Soak.

Brownie518  Thanks for those suggestions.  I still have 1 more use of IPN Replenish.


----------



## Brownie518 (Jul 4, 2012)

DarkJoy said:


> Oh heck, we were supposed to add butters too? Lawd...my list gets longer!!
> 
> Butters: Mango, Coco, Shea
> 
> *These I melt together with a touch of neem and let cool to a creamy texture.*



 That soounds good!!


----------



## outspokenwallflower (Jul 4, 2012)

IDareT'sHair can I be in? 

I'll be using:

Cocoveda oil
Hair trigger growth elixir
Claudies elixir
Camellia oil
Claudies tiffani pomade
Ors vital oils for scalp
Alterna winter ex oil treatment
Shescentit carrot & pumpkin seed defrizzer


----------



## Brownie518 (Jul 4, 2012)

^^Thanks for the reminder! Let me go pull out my Tiffani Ceramide pomade!!

ETA: I just looked up Cocoveda oil... *adds to wish list*

outspokenwallflower


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jul 4, 2012)

outspokenwallflower

Welcome!  Nice List.

I have the Tiffani Pomade too.  Will pull it out maybe for the Final Leg

Oct 1 - Dec 31


----------



## godzchildtoo (Jul 4, 2012)

Took me a while, but I found my bottle of grapeseed and slathered my hair in it. My hair must have been really dry because I used a quarter bottle and it soaked it up. Got on2 plastic caps and my satin bonnet. Fingers crossed for good results


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jul 4, 2012)

godzchildtoo said:


> *Took me a while, but I found my bottle of grapeseed and slathered my hair in it. My hair must have been really dry because I used a quarter bottle and it soaked it up. Got on2 plastic caps and my satin bonnet. Fingers crossed for good results*


 
godzchildtoo

So, will you shampoo or cowash in the a.m.?

It's basically an overnight Pre-Poo Rx with Oil and/or Butters.

Or a pre-made Pre-Poo Treatment


----------



## outspokenwallflower (Jul 4, 2012)

Thanks IDareT'sHair 

Brownie518 I applied it for the first time tonight and so far so good! My hair feels very soft, although the smell will take some getting used to (very herbal, but not at all offensive)


----------



## Brownie518 (Jul 4, 2012)

outspokenwallflower said:


> Thanks IDareT'sHair
> 
> Brownie518 I applied it for the first time tonight and so fast so good! My hair feels very soft, although the smell will take some getting used to (very herbal, but not at all offensive)



I'm definitely going to try that. I love ayurvedic oils.  They really work well on my hair.


----------



## godzchildtoo (Jul 4, 2012)

IDareT'sHair said:
			
		

> godzchildtoo
> 
> So, will you shampoo or cowash in the a.m.?
> 
> ...



Yep I'll co-wash in the morning and do my wng. Thanks!


----------



## againstallodds (Jul 4, 2012)

Hemp seed oil
Grapeseed oil
Safflower oil
JBCO
Almond oil
Coconut oil
Hairveda Almond Glaze


----------



## DarkJoy (Jul 4, 2012)

Twisting for twistout. my hair feels super moisturized and doesnt feel like it needs sealing. So, it's the carol's daughter honey mimosa pomade just for shine tonight. Need use it up.. doesn't do anything else besides shine. Don't really like it.

This is my 2nd week using castor oil. Does anyone else find it leaves the hair moisturized for a couple of straight days? wow.


----------



## KhandiB (Jul 4, 2012)

Will be using:

Coconut Oil
Safflower Oil
Olive Oil


----------



## xu93texas (Jul 4, 2012)

Thanks for tagging me IDareT'sHair,
 I'm in. 

Oils- grapeseed, jbco, avocado, jojoba, hempseed,  Dabur Amla, mahabhringaraj oil, peppermint, rosemary, and eucalyptus oils

Pomades- Peppermint hair growth pomade, Exotic Amazon herbal pomade

butter: QB Cocoa Tree Detangling Ghee


----------



## SimJam (Jul 4, 2012)

IDareT'sHair;16327785 
@[URL="http://www.longhaircareforum.com/member.php?u=317087" said:
			
		

> bajandoc86[/URL] Gurl...You werkin' the mess outta them styles.
> 
> Hmp. I need an Appointment.
> 
> ...


 
Thanks for the complement but the real kudos goes to Mis Bajan because she actually does her own twisted/braided styles .... In Jamaica Im known as "baff han" lol (like having too left hands) Im just learning to plait my own hair lololol

I have to big up my stylist Tashmarie Raaaaaaaay


----------



## LaidBak (Jul 4, 2012)

The oil blend called Gleam by Killer Strands is is on sale.  Anybody ever try it?  I think I'm gonna get some.


----------



## divachyk (Jul 4, 2012)

IDareT'sHair said:


> @godzchildtoo
> 
> I just Soak my Dry Hair in Oil, put on a Couple Plastic Caps overnight. Cowash in the a.m.
> 
> @Brownie518  Are you doing it differently?



IDareT'sHair, that's pretty much what I do for the GHE except I don't place product on my scalp. Do you?


----------



## Golden75 (Jul 4, 2012)

Used trigga on my scalp last night.  Will use kbbhj oil today.


----------



## cherry.a (Jul 4, 2012)

I'll be using:
coconut oil
wheat germ oil
mega care oils
ORS vital oil
ORS hair lotion
ORS Hair repair intense moisture cream
ORS hair repair anti breakage crean


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jul 4, 2012)

divachyk  I've only done it twice.  

I put it all throughout.  I am sure after treating it overnight, some actually 'soaks' into the scalp.  

And that's fine, because the next a.m., I am cowashing or co-cleansing everything out, whereas, you are leaving yours in.


----------



## An_gell (Jul 4, 2012)

Thanks T for the mention I will be using Hairveda Cocosta oil and probably Dax or Nature's Blessing grease. This thread came jusbin time I was thinking bout co-washing more and gettnin back into sealin wit grease perfect timing.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jul 4, 2012)

Touched up my ends with some: 
Claudie Hair Revitalizer Hairline & Temple Balm


----------



## Lita (Jul 4, 2012)

Just dampen my hair with water & rubbed some Shea smoothie thru it..Up in bun & ready to go...Starting my 4th of July....


Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jul 4, 2012)

Lita

I'm disappointed Kyra didn't have a 4th Sale, although I don't need anything.

Maybe BF.


----------



## Lita (Jul 4, 2012)

IDareT'sHair I hope they do a bf..Need to get more goodies...


Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## IslandDiva08 (Jul 4, 2012)

Thanks for the tag IDareT'sHair

These are the oils I am currently using:
Ojon 
Olive
Avocado, 
Coconut
Home-made ayurvedic oil

Butter 
Home-made butter mix


----------



## Ltown (Jul 4, 2012)

I  don't have a solid list, i'm sure in 6 months i will be picking some new things from someone in this thread especially my u1b1 ladies brownie518, IDareT'sHair,  and lita, choctaw. 

i will be using:
grapeseed
Jbco
avocado oil
Brocculi seed oil
Hibiscus (homemade) amateur mix
almond
evoo
Evco
Jojoba
enso olive honey butter
Hairitages butters
Shea moistures


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jul 5, 2012)

Ltown said:


> I don't have a solid list, i'm sure in 6 months i will be picking some new things from someone in this thread especially my u1b1 ladies brownie518, @IDareT'sHair, and lita, choctaw.
> 
> i will be using:
> grapeseed
> ...


 

Ltown I bet that one is really Good!  Sounds nice.


----------



## itismehmmkay (Jul 5, 2012)

I love it and guess I'm in.  What's the challenge though?

And I'm using Elasta QP Curl Wax.  I'm so loving this stuff.  It's not going on my scalp, but I put it on my hair and regularly on my edges.


----------



## NappyNelle (Jul 5, 2012)

itismehmmkay The challenge is to use oils in your hair! HOT, Oil Rinsing, Sealing, etc. 

Last night, I did a scalp massage with my sulfur oil.


----------



## Brownie518 (Jul 5, 2012)

I applied a little Hairitage Soft & Creamy Macadamia.


----------



## Nix08 (Jul 5, 2012)

All this talk of tea...I'm drinking some Bamboo tea now


----------



## sckri23 (Jul 5, 2012)

Im really starting to get into the rhythm of m&s twice a day, draw back is I been slackin on the HOTs. I'll fix that.

My oils:

AB Herbal Oil- its a miracle oil that makes everything work for me

Doo Gro Stimulating Oil- this became my bestie since it cured my relaxer baldness a couple of years back

Olive Miracle Growth Oil/Gro Healthy Milk Protien and Olive Oil (with Omega 3)- HOTs

My Grease

Softee is my fav but im trying Blue Magic Coconut/BM Bergamot grease mix for sealing

Softee Pomades for life!!!!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jul 5, 2012)

itsmehmmkay  I Originally started it as a way to Use Up a bunch of Miscellaneous Oils I had (and had no idea what to do with) And it just kinda Took Off from there.

NappyNelle Thanks for explaining!

sckri23  Welcome!:welcome3:

Nix08  Gurl...Why you in the Oils Thread talmbout "Tea"....


----------



## Nix08 (Jul 5, 2012)

I didn't even realize!!  I have issues


----------



## Golden75 (Jul 5, 2012)

Used a little KBBHJ - trying to finish up this sample bottle - got 2 full size back-ups.

Need to check my main trigga bottle , I put some in a smaller applicator bottle may be a month ago, and really haven't used it. Tried it the other day and it smelled, off . 

I can't remember if I had anything in this bottle before, and may be I didn't clean well. I really hope this is the case.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jul 5, 2012)

Nix08 said:


> *I didn't even realize!! I have issues*


 
Nix08 ....*cough* 

Yep.  Tea Head.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jul 5, 2012)

Golden75  Did you get it 'Scented' or the Regular Smell?


----------



## Golden75 (Jul 5, 2012)

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Golden75 Did you get it 'Scented' or the Regular Smell?


 
IDareT'sHair - No scent, featherweight.  I did not smell before, so I need to check the main source, and make sure it's ok 

I did use the stanky stuff, and my hair felt good  But I'll dump it if its just this portion, about 4oz.


----------



## OsnapCnapp! (Jul 5, 2012)

I'm late but I would like to join since I'm already doing it......


*Oils*
-My herbal infused oil I made (base oil is coconut)
-olive oil for oil rinses
-vatika oil
-CASTOR OIL <----my love. (HOT, oil rinse, and a pre-seal)
-avocado oil
-jojoba oil
-grapeseed oil

*Butters
*-Shea butter (enhanced w/ oils and aloe)
-Searching for a good deal on avocado butter

*Pomades*
-Right now I'm sealing with murray's beeswax but currently working on my own natural pomade

*Grease*
-Using Dax but currently working on a homemade grease also


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jul 5, 2012)

OsnapCnapp!

Glad to have you O.C. & Welcome


----------



## JulietWhiskey (Jul 5, 2012)

I want in!

I use either plain vaseline or Blue Magic Coconut grease to seal.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jul 5, 2012)

JulietWhiskey

You're in!  Happy Sealing.....


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jul 5, 2012)

Doing an Overnight Oil Soak with: "It's Perfectly Natural's" Replenish Pre-Poo Rx

_"Unrefined Shea Butter, Silk Amino Acids, Botanically Infused Oils, Wheat Protein, Honey, Rosemary Extract, Vitamin E"_

Will Cowash in the a.m.


----------



## Nix08 (Jul 5, 2012)

Will oil rinse with my assortment of oils and will seal with Gleau.


----------



## Golden75 (Jul 5, 2012)

Mixed KBBHJ coco lime scent in with my trigga that helped the smell immensely.  Applied to scalp & hair.


----------



## outspokenwallflower (Jul 6, 2012)

Forgot to add that I massaged my scalp with Trigger the night before, and pre-pooed with Cocoveda yesterday. 'Sealed' with Pumpkin/carrot seed defrizzer oil last night and this morning.


----------



## KappaChino (Jul 6, 2012)

I'm in - Using sweet almond, avocado, coconut and castor oil


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jul 6, 2012)

:welcome3:

KappaChino


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jul 6, 2012)

Cowashed my Overnight Oil Soak (It's Perfectly Natural Replenish Rx) out with Hairveda's Moist 24/7.

Will use Marie Dean's Baobab Oil (Blend) in Cranberry/Pomegrante with my Leave-In and hop under the dryer


----------



## Kindheart (Jul 6, 2012)

IDareT'sHair said:
			
		

> Doing an Overnight Oil Soak with: "It's Perfectly Natural's" Replenish Pre-Poo Rx
> 
> "Unrefined Shea Butter, Silk Amino Acids, Botanically Infused Oils, Wheat Protein, Honey, Rosemary Extract, Vitamin E"
> 
> Will Cowash in the a.m.



That buttery goodness won't clean the hair well ,doesbt have ionic surfactants in it .


----------



## Americka (Jul 6, 2012)

Pre-pooing with a coffee oil infusion.

Sent from my Toshiba Thrive


----------



## chesleeb (Jul 6, 2012)

I'm in 

Oils 
wheat germ
olive
coconut
grapseed
jojoba
carrot
I use this oils for DC's 

Grease Twist outs and sealing and etc
Royal Crown
Sulfur 8


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jul 6, 2012)

chesleeb

Hello and Welcome


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jul 6, 2012)

Kindheart said:


> *That buttery goodness won't clean the hair well ,doesbt have ionic surfactants in it .*


 
Kindheart

Yeah, it's an Oil-based Treatment to _pre-treat_ your hair before "Shampooing"  and I just wanted to finish it up.

Do you have this one?

I wasn't looking for any cleansing properities in it.  I had like a corner left and wanted to use it up.


----------



## Brownie518 (Jul 6, 2012)

I just massaged in some Trigger Featherweight with JBCO on my length.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jul 6, 2012)

Brownie518

Hi Ms. B!


----------



## Brownie518 (Jul 6, 2012)

IDareT'sHair

Hey, T!! What you doin?


----------



## cherry.a (Jul 6, 2012)

I'v been putting WGO on my hair all week.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jul 6, 2012)

@Brownie518

Just rubbed in a little IPN Basil & Lemongrass. Like the consistency and how it makes my Hair feel.

Not a 'fan' of the Lemongrass scent tho' 

When I finish this up: 1 Jar & 1 8 ounce back/up, it won't be a repurchase.


----------



## Kindheart (Jul 6, 2012)

IDareT'sHair said:
			
		

> Kindheart
> 
> Yeah, it's an Oil-based Treatment to pre-treat your hair before "Shampooing"  and I just wanted to finish it up.
> 
> ...



Silly me i read  u were going to cowash with it ,sorry i always read in a rush  . Is it any good ?i dont have it but would love to ! Where did you get it from?


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jul 6, 2012)

Kindheart 

From here:  She might have replaced the "Replenish" which is what I had with the Molasses one.

http://www.google.com/url?sa=t&rct=...tJj6Bg&usg=AFQjCNFnjLZBABGpwW3X7TxvSNJxDwZ4TQ


----------



## Ltown (Jul 6, 2012)

Sealing with enso serum, forgot i had some.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jul 6, 2012)

Ltown said:


> *Sealing with enso serum, forgot i had some.*


 
Ltown

Nice!


----------



## jprayze (Jul 6, 2012)

Hey yall!!  Used a bit of sulfur 8 on my scalp today.


----------



## Kindheart (Jul 6, 2012)

IDareT'sHair said:
			
		

> Kindheart
> 
> From here:  She might have replaced the "Replenish" which is what I had with the Molasses one.
> 
> http://www.google.com/url?sa=t&rct=j&q=www.itsperfectlynatural&source=web&cd=2&ved=0CFEQFjAB&url=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.itsperfectly-natural.com%2F%23!store&ei=4Dr3T_2uJsjf0QGKtJj6Bg&usg=AFQjCNFnjLZBABGpwW3X7TxvSNJxDwZ4TQ



Thank you  ,i m definetley going to try a couple of products out!


----------



## Lita (Jul 6, 2012)

Just spritz with HV Hydra & Applied Shea Moisture Hibiscus Smoothie...Sealed with Sunflower oil...

*Hair is very moisturized & soft..Its 100 degrees strong today,no air..My hair stayed nice in a bun & didn't dry out...

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## LexiDior (Jul 6, 2012)

hey all!! i just used mane n tail, coconut oil, castor oil, and jojoba today after a wash.


----------



## Nix08 (Jul 6, 2012)

Used my oil blending in my steamed DC andas an oil rinse. Sealed with Gleau.


----------



## Americka (Jul 6, 2012)

moisturized with Hydrate My Hair curly pudding and sealed with Hollywood Beauty Castor Oil.

Sent from my Toshiba Thrive


----------



## NappyNelle (Jul 6, 2012)

I'm going to spritz, add sulfur oil to my scalp, and then rub castor oil onto my ends.


----------



## choctaw (Jul 7, 2012)

Daily: Ayurvedic pre-wash containing powders (neem, maka), oils (neem, tea tree), distilled water and Suave Humectant conditioner daily followed by co-wash with Joico Body Luxe. Seal with coconut oil. Single braid to dry.


----------



## Brownie518 (Jul 7, 2012)

Moisturized with Claudie's Moisturizing Quinioa Coffee and sealed with her Vere oil.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jul 7, 2012)

Will use Claudie's Hairline & Temple Balm Revitalizer.


----------



## JulietWhiskey (Jul 7, 2012)

Thursday, I used Organic Now! Moisturizing Conditioner to moisturize and sealed with Blue Magic Coconut Grease.

On Friday, I used Natures Gate Aloe Vera Moisturzing Conditioner (old formula with no protein) to moisturize and sealed with Blue Magic Coconut Grease.

My hair is getting longer (I feel I will definitely make APL, stretched by the end of 2012) and thickening back up since I lost great gobs of hair due to post-partum shedding and laziness.

The grease has my ends looking yummy!  I loves me some grease...


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jul 7, 2012)

Brownie518

Hello Ms. B!


----------



## Brownie518 (Jul 7, 2012)

IDareT'sHair

What's goin on, T? 
I'm just relaxing, massaging in some Coffee Pomade.


----------



## lamaria211 (Jul 7, 2012)

I just added some extra virgin organic coconut butter to my scalp mix yuuummmm!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jul 7, 2012)

Brownie518

Yeah I massaged in some Claudie Temple Balm and sealed with a bit of Marie Dean's Baobab Oil Blend in Cranberry/Pomegrante.

I 'feel' like buying something, but I'm sure all the Sales are over...


----------



## Brownie518 (Jul 7, 2012)

IDareT'sHair

I'm going to get that extra Coffee Pomade I mentioned. Once I get a Clarifying shampoo and another Protein conditioner, I need to do a good strong No Buy...


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jul 7, 2012)

@Brownie518

Yeah, we need to go until Labor Day.oke:

I'm started to get my Fall Stash together with a few things. i.e. Tea-Lightful Quench, that Pumpkin Honey Butter, Oyin Sugar & Berries Pomade Jar of Joe, Sprout etc.....The Oil & Pomade kinds of stuff.


----------



## JulietWhiskey (Jul 7, 2012)

IDareT'sHair

Ok, I missed the rules and purpose of this challenge.  What are they again?


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jul 7, 2012)

JulietWhiskey

Whatever you want it to be.  As long as you incorporate the use of Oils into your Regimen.

Whether you were just trying to "use up" some oils in your stash, or adding them to your DC'ers.  

Or using them for HOT = Hot Oil Treatments, Oil Rinses or Overnight Soaks 

Using Grease(s) & or Pomades on Edges, Nape or to Seal with.

Tell us what Oils/Pomades you'll be using.  And just incorporate them into your Regimen.


----------



## BraunSugar (Jul 7, 2012)

I oil rinsed following a PT w/grapeseed oil/castor oil mix. Hair feels sooooooooo good right now. I might put in some mini braids this weekend. Still on the fence about it...


----------



## Golden75 (Jul 7, 2012)

Sealed with SD Nourish.  Will oil scalp only with trigger, later.


----------



## divachyk (Jul 7, 2012)

Playing catch up --
Oil rinsed with hemp on Thurs
Been rotating SDH Nourish, Gleau and BASK Manna Serum for sealing
Been scalp massaging with rotating jbco and BT
Been doing the LOC method with laxative castor


----------



## Nix08 (Jul 7, 2012)

Oil rinsed tonight


----------



## Coffee (Jul 7, 2012)

Using the same oils as last time:

I'll be using the following oils:

apricot
avocado
grapeseed
aloe vera
coffee
LeJourno French Plum oil
Hair Trigger Growth Elixir
Hairveda Cocosta
Pumpkin Elixir
Pure Argan
Pure Jojoba
Hydratherma Naturals Growth Oil
Neem Oil
WEN Pomegrante Rosemary
WEN Sweet Almond Peppermint
WEN Fig Sweet Orange
Henna Sooq Amla Oil
jamaican black castor oil & lavendar
Olive
Coconut
Broccoli Seed Creme
Vatika Frosting
Broccoli Oil
Hemp seed
Organic Smoothe & Nourish oil
Wheat Germ Oil
Safflower
Black Seed Oil
Pomegrante Oil
Mustard Oil
Palm Oil
Hair Nutrition Oil
Davines Oil Absolute Beautifying Potion
Trigger Cayenne elixir
Philip B Rejuvenating Oil
Moringa
Camilla Oil
Brazil Nut 
Camelina Oil
Sunflower
Meadowform
PoppySeed
Peach
Global Goddess
KeSari Oil
Kendi Oil
Horsetail extract
Catnip extract
Burdock Root extract
Herbal enriched thickening Black Castor Oil


I used the oils in my DC, moisturize, growth, pre-poo, and sealing.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jul 8, 2012)

@Coffee

.........:notworthy

Carry On!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jul 8, 2012)

Used Pure Grapeseed this a.m.


----------



## Golden75 (Jul 8, 2012)

Used KBB Heavenly Jojoba


----------



## JulietWhiskey (Jul 8, 2012)

Sealed last night with Blue Magic Coconut Grease...

I plan on co-washing and airdrying tonight so I'll skip the grease in preparation for tomorrow's DC...but after I DC, I'll moisturize and seal with the BMC...


----------



## jprayze (Jul 8, 2012)

Used mimosa hair honey on my edges and a bit on my hair while bunning this am


----------



## sckri23 (Jul 8, 2012)

I sealed yesterday with blue magic coconut/bergamot grease mix.

Im on my way to florida for vaca now so my travel grease is this little tub of grease from the walmart travel section. (name later). The oil is AB herbal oil/Doo Gro Stimulating oil mix


----------



## sckri23 (Jul 8, 2012)

Duplicate*


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jul 8, 2012)

sckri23

Have a good time & keep errthang M&S while you're away.


----------



## greenandchic (Jul 8, 2012)

I'm in!  I currently using:

*Uncle Harry's Herbal Coconut Oil* - Ingredients: Organic coconut and hemp oils, sage, burdock, nettles, lavender, lavendin, lemon, tea tree, rosemary and geranium oils.

*Jane Carter Nourish & Shine* - Ingredients:  Lippe, mango, kokum, shea butter, grapefruit, vitamin A, D, E, squalene

*My oil blend -* Avocado, olive, jojoba oils

*HTGE* - Avocado oil, castor oil, clary sage, jojoba, rosemary, biotin, silica, black tea, cayenne pepper, garlic, onion (vanilla pound cake frangrance) 

*Shea butter* - to hold my edges back. 
*
Coconut oil* - to mix in with my conditioners
*
Bringraj oil
*


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jul 8, 2012)

greenandchic

Welcome Ms. Lady!


----------



## greenandchic (Jul 8, 2012)

IDareT'sHair said:


> @greenandchic
> 
> Welcome Ms. Lady!



Thanks!


----------



## Ltown (Jul 8, 2012)

Using Enso serum this week until I use up.


----------



## lamaria211 (Jul 8, 2012)

I also have Shea Moisture Reconstrutive Elixir but I really have no idea how to use it. Anybody using or have this product??


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jul 8, 2012)

lamaria211

I have it.  I really like it.  I spritz it on primarily for Shine.


----------



## lamaria211 (Jul 8, 2012)

edients Butyrospermum Parkii Oil (Shea Butter) , Argan Oil , Vegetable Squalane , Carrot Oil , Macadamia Nut Oil , Isopropyl Myristate , Avocado Oil , Castor Oil , Sebacic Acid , Sea Kelp Extract , Essential Oil Blend , Lonicera Caprifolium Flower and Lonicera Japonica Flower Extract (Honeysuckle and Japanese Honeysuckle) , Tocopherol (Vitamin E)

Natural & Organic Hair Care


----------



## greenandchic (Jul 8, 2012)

IDareT'sHair said:


> @lamaria211
> 
> I have it.  I really like it.  I spritz it on primarily for Shine.



That's pretty much what I used it for.

 A little goes a long way, so be careful or you will end up super greasy.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jul 8, 2012)

@lamaria211

Yeah, that one.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jul 8, 2012)

greenandchic 

I agree.  You only need a tiny spritz.  I also have a couple Darcy's that are similiar, and I like the SM just as well.


----------



## greenandchic (Jul 8, 2012)

IDareT'sHair said:


> @greenandchic
> 
> I agree.  You only need a tiny spritz.  I also have a couple Darcy's that are similiar, and I like the SM just as well.




Agreed.  I only purchased the Darcy's for the scents.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jul 8, 2012)

greenandchic

Me Too.

I have the:
Plum
Cherry
Peach 
Watermelon

I'm kinda frustrated with the Watermelon because it doesn't Spritz well.  The bottle is 'defective'.  *smells good tho'*


----------



## againstallodds (Jul 8, 2012)

HOT with grapeseed oil


----------



## lamaria211 (Jul 8, 2012)

Gonna baggy overnight with coconut butter


----------



## Nix08 (Jul 8, 2012)

Oil rinsed tonight and sealed with gleau!


----------



## greenandchic (Jul 8, 2012)

I'm intrigued about SILKtáge. Its a pretty penny, but the ingredients look good...I wonder if its something I can make myself.


----------



## lamaria211 (Jul 8, 2012)

greenandchic said:
			
		

> I'm intrigued about SILKtáge. Its a pretty penny, but the ingredients look good...I wonder if its something I can make myself.



Your right about the $$$$ wow I would like to see some reviews first but it does look interesting


----------



## Golden75 (Jul 8, 2012)

Applied trigga to my scalp only.


----------



## Americka (Jul 8, 2012)

Sealed w/ safflower oil.

Sent from my Toshiba Thrive


----------



## Brownie518 (Jul 8, 2012)

Ran some Hydratherma Naturals oil through my hair.


----------



## back2relaxed (Jul 8, 2012)

rollersetting for the first time in 2 years!  i'll be using some blue magic coconut oil to seal when i'm done, and some of my lenzi's request growth revitalizer on my scalp as well.


----------



## xu93texas (Jul 8, 2012)

I did a pre-poo treatment with jojoba oil, avocado oil, and amla oil.


----------



## DarkJoy (Jul 9, 2012)

Twisted with SM CES. Then sealed with castor oil. In the morning, I'll take them down with Camellia oil.


----------



## greenandchic (Jul 9, 2012)

Applied HTGE to my scalp and Jane Carter Nourish & Shine to ends only.


----------



## Ann0804 (Jul 9, 2012)

Did an overnight pre poo with garlic oil.


----------



## greenandchic (Jul 9, 2012)

Thinking about ordering something from Hairitage Hydration, as if I need more butters and oils....


----------



## curlyhersheygirl (Jul 9, 2012)

I've been busy so I wasn't able to post but I'm still using oils for HOT's ,pre-poo's & sealing and using pomades & butters for sealing and styling.

Now I'm in kinky twists I'll mostly be using hair trigger on my scalp 2x a week and would DC every other week with my oil mix either under a conditioning cap or steaming.


----------



## SimJam (Jul 9, 2012)

starting liquid gold sulphur based growth aid tonight


----------



## LaidBak (Jul 9, 2012)

Took out my Senegalese twists today.  I forgot how much I hated the detangling process.  I was losing mad hair, so I stopped and now I am soaking my hair.  I drenched it in olive oil and grapeseed oil and put a cap on it.  Now I've added some conditioner.   Hopefully the oil will save my hair.


----------



## lamaria211 (Jul 9, 2012)

Greased my ends just now with Super gro I havent had a ssk since ive started using this stuff


----------



## choctaw (Jul 9, 2012)

co-washed with nexxus humectress and applied EVCO to edges, ends. braid to dry


----------



## Nix08 (Jul 9, 2012)

Will do an oil rinse tonight with my oil blend (this batch seems to have lasted a long time).


----------



## JulietWhiskey (Jul 9, 2012)

Sealed after my DC with Blue Magic Coconut Grease...


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jul 9, 2012)

Just Slapped on some: Karen's Body Beautiful "Secret Weapon" 2 Plastic Caps.  Will keep this in Overnight and Cowash in the a.m.


----------



## OsnapCnapp! (Jul 9, 2012)

Coffee said:


> Using the same oils as last time:
> 
> I'll be using the following oils:
> 
> ...





Can I buy something off you plz?????????


----------



## NappyNelle (Jul 9, 2012)

Sealed with HH Mango Tango Cloud.


----------



## DarkJoy (Jul 9, 2012)

bought some Vatika oil -- only 2.99 locally!! wow!  

Used some of that this morning for shine/seal. Made my hair uber soft.

After twisting before bed, gonna slather down with castor oil.


----------



## DarkJoy (Jul 9, 2012)

hotdamn! forgot I have pumpkin seed butter! what to do...what to do...


----------



## LaidBak (Jul 9, 2012)

My hair was saturated with olive and grapeseed oils all day.  It ultimately did help with the detangling after taking my braids down.  After I washed my hair I finished with some almond butter and mango butter on my scalp, as well as a water and oil spritz.  Then my Gleam oil came in the mail, so I applied a few pumps of that to my ends.


----------



## greenandchic (Jul 10, 2012)

IDareT'sHair said:


> @greenandchic
> 
> Me Too.
> 
> ...



I wanna try the peach! Don't think I can wait until the next Black Friday.


----------



## xu93texas (Jul 10, 2012)

I sealed my hair with jojoba and grapeseed oil.


----------



## An_gell (Jul 10, 2012)

Just wanted to add that I will be using Henna Sooq Cocoveda oil for sealing and HOT treatments as well. I'm still on a search for that perfect grease I used some of my sisters softee herbal hair grease while home on leave and it made my hair nice and soft so I'm on a hunt for some now that I'm back home. I think I'm just gonna buy another jar of nature's blessing though.


----------



## Golden75 (Jul 10, 2012)

Applied JBCO blend to hair & scalp.


----------



## divachyk (Jul 10, 2012)

Used castor for ghe last night.


----------



## SimJam (Jul 10, 2012)

used liquid gold last night ... smells nice on, but after still has that lingering sulphur smell.

and that mess burned my eyes clear out this morning when I sweated .... ugggg..... i know my hair love sulphur which is the only reason why im gonna try stick to this for the month.

I may try to find a complementing essential oil to add to help mask the smell some more.... citrus or rosemary maybe.

cant wait to was on thursday  ... may end up cowashing more with this sulphur game


----------



## MaraWithLove (Jul 10, 2012)

Installed braids in my hair and have been using the trigger! ^.^


----------



## greenandchic (Jul 10, 2012)

Last night I prepooed with Vatika oil (totally forgot I had this bottle) and cleansed with Curl Junkie Daily Fix.  I then mixed coconut oil and honey in my Tresemme Naturals conditioner (did a short DC). I eventually sealed my hair with Darcy's Cherry Kernel Nectar and the ends with Jane Carter Nourish & Shine.  I used HTGE on my scalp.

My hair is a little dry from the hotter weather we've been having (nothing like the rest of the country) and I have a hard time keeping my hair sealed and moisturized.


----------



## BraunSugar (Jul 10, 2012)

I am in mini braids. I'm using my crisco mix to seal my ends.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jul 10, 2012)

Just used Marie Dean's Baobab Oil Blend in Cranberry/Pomegrante with my Leave-In.

Will probably use a little Hairitage Hydrations "Sprout" after my Hair Dries.


----------



## NappyNelle (Jul 10, 2012)

I think I'm going to overnight pre-poo with hempseed or coconut oils... maybe I'll just use coconut since it is strengthening.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jul 10, 2012)

IDareT'sHair said:


> Just used Marie Dean's Baobab Oil Blend in Cranberry/Pomegrante with my Leave-In.
> 
> *Will probably use a little Hairitage Hydrations "Sprout" after my Hair Dries.*


 
Didn't use this.  Used Tiiva Naturals Green Tea Moisturizer instead.


----------



## Brownie518 (Jul 10, 2012)

Massaged in a little Rosemary Pomade.


----------



## lamaria211 (Jul 10, 2012)

I just applied WGHO to the length of my hair, followed by kemi oyl for smell


----------



## curlyhersheygirl (Jul 10, 2012)

Massaged my scalp with hair trigger


----------



## Nix08 (Jul 10, 2012)

Oil rinsed with the usual ceramide rich blend of oils.


----------



## Ms. Tiki (Jul 10, 2012)

Just sealed with my happy hempy. Now time to air dry


----------



## xu93texas (Jul 10, 2012)

I sealed tonight with Herbal exotic pomade and massaged ayurvedic oils into scalp.


----------



## Americka (Jul 10, 2012)

Sealed with Hot Six oil...

Sent from my Toshiba Thrive


----------



## LaidBak (Jul 10, 2012)

Mango butter on my edges, almond butter on my scalp, Gleam oil on my ends.  G'nite!


----------



## SimJam (Jul 10, 2012)

about to apply liquid gold to my scalp


----------



## DarkJoy (Jul 11, 2012)

Sealed twists with castor oil. Mimosa Hair Honey for shine.


----------



## greenandchic (Jul 11, 2012)

Used a little of my shea oil in my hair tonight.


----------



## lamaria211 (Jul 11, 2012)

I just remembered I have this Nubian Heritage EVOO & Moringa Repair & Extend Hair Butter I was only using it when wore my hair straight but thats next to never so ill have to find a new way of adding it into my reggie


----------



## cherry.a (Jul 11, 2012)

I moisturized with EVCO and sealed with JBCO.


----------



## Brownie518 (Jul 11, 2012)

I massaged in some Trigga lite and have my length covered in ceramide mix


----------



## SimJam (Jul 11, 2012)

SimJam said:


> about to apply liquid gold to my scalp



interestingly, the sulphur smell is less noticeable today ... or maybe Im just getting used to it


----------



## BraunSugar (Jul 11, 2012)

Applying Jamaican Organic Pimento Oil to my edges... the ones I am regrowing because I snatched them bald w/ponytails at the beginning of the year. :-/ They are filling in well.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jul 11, 2012)

Touched my Ends with Hairitage Hydrations "Sprout".

Will put that up and touch my ends up with Hairitage's Peach Pomade.

I only used Sprout for my ends because it was at arms reach.erplexed


----------



## againstallodds (Jul 11, 2012)

Did a scalp massage with mix of coconut, vitamin e, tea tree, lavender, and eucalyptus oil


----------



## DarkJoy (Jul 11, 2012)

This morning it was the Mimosa pomade for shine. 

Castor to seal twists for the night.


----------



## Nix08 (Jul 11, 2012)

Oil rinsed and sealed with gleau...


----------



## divachyk (Jul 11, 2012)

Sealed with Gleau
Scalp massaged with jbco infused with peppermint


----------



## Ltown (Jul 12, 2012)

Used hv red tea and oil mixture to seal. I need to use my coconut oil now since you can't use in the winter.


----------



## An_gell (Jul 12, 2012)

Water rinsed Tuesday night and sealed with Qhemet.  I spritzed with more water last night and sealed with a combo of grease and ecostyler.  My hair looks good today especially since I'm working out more and fightin mid-week frizz has been a war. NO frizz today though.


----------



## Golden75 (Jul 12, 2012)

Applied trigger to scalp last night


----------



## Brownie518 (Jul 12, 2012)

Massaged in some Trigger and pulled out Hairitage Sprout to use as a prepoo. Will leave that in all day.


----------



## DarkJoy (Jul 12, 2012)

Sealed with mimosa hair honey this morning


----------



## SimJam (Jul 12, 2012)

gonna be adding liquid gold to scalp tonight and re twisting with purabody cupuacu butter


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jul 12, 2012)

Baggying right now with Tiiva's Green Tea Moisturizer.

I will touch my ends later with Hairitage's Peach Aloe Pomade.


----------



## jprayze (Jul 12, 2012)

finishing up my MN, JBCO, and peppermint oil mix...been applying once a day


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jul 12, 2012)

jprayze  I used M/N too!


----------



## lamaria211 (Jul 12, 2012)

613mist then jojoba oil


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jul 12, 2012)

Slathered on Karen's Body Beautiful's Secret Weapon Rx and 2 Plastic Caps.  Will leave on Overnight.


----------



## BraunSugar (Jul 12, 2012)

Applied Jamaican organic pimento oil to my scalp and edges. Sealed ends with crisco mix.


----------



## Nix08 (Jul 12, 2012)

Sealed with gleau and oil rinsed....may have to make another batch this weekend.


----------



## NappyNelle (Jul 13, 2012)

Applied QB AOHC to damp hair and let dry over night. Hair feels great and is very easy to part as I am twisting it.


----------



## DarkJoy (Jul 13, 2012)

vatika as part of my tea pre-poo. blow dried w/castor. twisted and sealed with sulfur grease.  uber velvety hair!


----------



## Ltown (Jul 13, 2012)

Moisturize with hv red tea


----------



## jprayze (Jul 13, 2012)

used my MN/JBCO mix this am and a little mimosa hair honey on the ends


----------



## Brownie518 (Jul 13, 2012)

I'm going to massage in a little Rosemary Pomade


----------



## LexiDior (Jul 13, 2012)

used organix anti breakage that has coconut oil and avocado oil in it. also i applied castor oil to my problem areas.


----------



## lamaria211 (Jul 13, 2012)

I just massaged EVOCO and EVOCB into my hair and scalp, now im wearing a baggy


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jul 13, 2012)

Will use: Marie Dean's Baobab Oil (Blend) in Cranberry/Pomegrante and later may use:

It's Perfectly Natural Tea-Lightful Shine Pomade.


----------



## LaidBak (Jul 13, 2012)

Used Mizani's new Oil Supreme in my DC just now.  I like it!!!


----------



## againstallodds (Jul 13, 2012)

Grapeseed oil to the length of my hair.
Mix of coconut, tea tree, lavender, and eucalyptus on my scalp.
Covered my hair with a plastic cap and my turbie twist since i will leave on overnight.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jul 13, 2012)

LaidBak  Sounds like a nice Oil.

againstallodds That's a nice Oil Soak.  I've been doing those too.  I said I was going to do them throughout the Summer.


----------



## NappyNelle (Jul 13, 2012)

Massaged castor oil into my hairline.


----------



## Lita (Jul 13, 2012)

Spritz with HV hydra silica & applied HV red tea satin cream..Sealed with rice bran oil..


Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Golden75 (Jul 13, 2012)

Massage trigger on scalp, sealed with Cocasta oil.


----------



## Brownie518 (Jul 14, 2012)

*SALE* - *HAIR TRIGGER*

_Who says Friday the 13th is bad luck??? ....We don't! In fact We think you deserve to have a lucky 13 filled weekend! So this weekend until Monday July 16th SAVE 13% off any purchase of $13 or more....You bet your Lucky Stars Lady Luck is on your side! Use Coupon code LUCKY13 in the shopping cart. Get in on the savings before your luck runs out!_

http://www.hairtriggergrowthelixir.com/


----------



## DarkJoy (Jul 14, 2012)

my hair feels really moisturized already. will just massage vatika on my scalp and wrap my head for the night.


----------



## choctaw (Jul 14, 2012)

Still oiling ...

Using a blend of Brahmi infused EVOO and amalaki infused soybean oil for oil rinses.

Overnight dc with blend of ayurvedic powders (neem, maka), oils (tea tree, neem), water and Suave conditioner.


----------



## LaidBak (Jul 14, 2012)

IDareT'sHair said:
			
		

> LaidBak  Sounds like a nice oil.


It is!  Its clear and very light, and it has almost no scent. Its a mix of some very good oils.  I kinda wonder why its clear though.  I have to look at the ingredient  list and see if any of those oils have a natural color to them.  If so that means they are refined oils.


----------



## SimJam (Jul 14, 2012)

just massaged liquid gold into scalp and slathered some wheatgerm oil on the length of hair. Baggying until In ready to wash ...whenever that time come today, or tomorrow.


----------



## bajandoc86 (Jul 14, 2012)

Had to use EVOO yesterday in my DC and as a sealant. (kicks self for traveling without my coconut oil infused with cinnamon). EVOO is just ok.


----------



## JJamiah (Jul 14, 2012)

I greased my scalp with Hairitage Hydration Castor INfusion and sprayed my scalp with Nu-Gro Moistuizing Spray oil  Ahhhhhh, my braids are loving this! so are my edges.


----------



## SimJam (Jul 14, 2012)

wow my hair is loving this wheatgerm oil. I remember my relaxed hair loved it, but this is the first Ive used it time since being natural


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jul 14, 2012)

bajandoc86  I popped a Gallon of Doo-Grow oil in the mail to you.  *so no worries*


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jul 14, 2012)

Massaged in: "Tea-Lightful" Pomade and some M/N


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jul 14, 2012)

Oiled with a bit of Grapeseed Oil tonight.


----------



## Brownie518 (Jul 14, 2012)

Massaged in a little Coffee Pomade on my problem areas. Got some Methika Oil on my length


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jul 14, 2012)

Brownie518 said:


> Massaged in a little Coffee Pomade on my problem areas. *Got some Methika Oil on my length*


 
Brownie518

How is this?


----------



## Brownie518 (Jul 14, 2012)

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Brownie518
> 
> How is this?


IDareT'sHair

I love it!!! I'm glad I got 2 when it was on sale  It's lighter than I thought it would be and it smells good. I use it for sealing but mostly for soaks. I love all her oils, actually. They have great ingredients.


----------



## DarkJoy (Jul 14, 2012)

Mimosa Hair Honey this morning. CES for the twists tonight and heavy sealing with sulfer grease, I think...


----------



## Golden75 (Jul 14, 2012)

HV Cocasta oil on scalp & length


----------



## lamaria211 (Jul 14, 2012)

613 mist and coconut oil to seal


----------



## LaidBak (Jul 15, 2012)

lamaria211 said:
			
		

> 613 mist and coconut oil to seal



What is 613 mist?


----------



## lamaria211 (Jul 15, 2012)

LaidBak said:
			
		

> What is 613 mist?



Its Wen 613 Replenishing Mist


----------



## lamaria211 (Jul 15, 2012)

What is it: WEN Six Thirteen Ultra-Nourishing Replenishing Treatment Mist by Chaz Dean will give your hair, face, and body an instant pick-me-up with its rejuvenating and moisturizing properties. It can be used to revive and restyle hair in between cleansings and can also be used as a lightweight formulation in place of or mixed with your leave-in conditioner to create additional volume and body. Misting your hair with WEN Six Thirteen Ultra-Nourishing Replenishing Treatment Mist will aid in reviving dry or dehydrated hair. It can also be used for extra moisture on the face and body, absorbing instantly to leave your skin soft, supple, and hydrated.

Who is it for: Everyone.

Why is it different: WEN Six Thirteen Replenishing Treatment Mist takes everything you love about the WEN Replenishing Treatment Mists and supercharges it with even more botanicals and the amino acid complex found in our WEN Six Thirteen Ultra-Nourishing Daily Cleansing Treatment.

How do I use it: You may spritz WEN Six Thirteen Ultra-Nourishing Replenishing Treatment Mist on wet hair as a lightweight leave-in conditioner or spray on dry/styled hair to add extra moisture and hydration. It will also absorb instantly into the skin when used on the face or body as a moisturizer, leaving it soft, supple


----------



## LaidBak (Jul 15, 2012)

lamaria211 said:
			
		

> What is it: WEN Six Thirteen Ultra-Nourishing Replenishing Treatment Mist by Chaz Dean will give your hair, face, and body an instant pick-me-up with its rejuvenating and moisturizing properties. It can be used to revive and restyle hair in between cleansings and can also be used as a lightweight formulation in place of or mixed with your leave-in conditioner to create additional volume and body. Misting your hair with WEN Six Thirteen Ultra-Nourishing Replenishing Treatment Mist will aid in reviving dry or dehydrated hair. It can also be used for extra moisture on the face and body, absorbing instantly to leave your skin soft, supple, and hydrated.
> 
> Who is it for: Everyone.
> 
> ...



Thanks!  Sounds interesting.


----------



## sckri23 (Jul 15, 2012)

Ugh on the road, to sleepy to oil last night but once I get home im gonna use my oil mix immediatly


----------



## An_gell (Jul 15, 2012)

Did an overnight HOT with Cocoveda hair oil.  I really like this oil I have never applied an oil straight out the bottle to dry hair and have the oil make my hair so soft upon application, and that's without heat.  Not too fond of the smell though, but it's a typical ayurvedic oil.  I really like it and think I might use to seal sometimes gotta figure out how to cover the smell though.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jul 15, 2012)

Used Grapeseed oil today and some Hairitage Hydrations Peach Pomade.


----------



## CurlsOnFire23 (Jul 15, 2012)

These are the oils I use

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gpy7pKSh4ZU


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jul 15, 2012)

CurlsOnFire23

Very Nice Recipe.  Thanks for sharing.


----------



## CurlsOnFire23 (Jul 15, 2012)

IDareT'sHair said:


> @CurlsOnFire23
> 
> Very Nice Recipe.  Thanks for sharing.



Thanks! I stole it from Urban Bush Babes so I can't take all the credit. I LOVE how my hair is responding to this mixture


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jul 15, 2012)

CurlsOnFire23

Thanks for posting this.  It looks like such an awesome mixture.  

We have quite a few _"Mixtresses"_ in this Challenge, I am certain they will definitely appreciate having a new formulation (if they already aren't using it).

I may mix up some for Fall/Winter.


----------



## CurlsOnFire23 (Jul 15, 2012)

IDareT'sHair said:


> @CurlsOnFire23
> 
> Thanks for posting this.  It looks like such an awesome mixture.
> 
> ...



No problem! I'll always share w/e I know for a fact works for me! I hope you love it when you try it out!


----------



## Nix08 (Jul 15, 2012)

Oil rinsed during my cowash. Sealed with gleau.


----------



## greenandchic (Jul 15, 2012)

CurlsOnFire23 Thanks for sharing.  Where do you buy our emu oil from?


----------



## CurlsOnFire23 (Jul 15, 2012)

greenandchic said:


> @CurlsOnFire23 Thanks for sharing.  Where do you buy our emu oil from?



I purchased it from Amazon


----------



## BraunSugar (Jul 15, 2012)

Still applying my Jamaican Pimento Oil to my scalp regularly.


----------



## xu93texas (Jul 16, 2012)

Sealed my hair with my jbco blend.


----------



## divachyk (Jul 16, 2012)

Oil rinsed with a mix of ceramide oils
Jbco infused with peppermint oil to scalp


----------



## Golden75 (Jul 16, 2012)

Sealed w/ KBBHJ


----------



## lamaria211 (Jul 16, 2012)

After I cowashed I sealed in my HE LTR leave in with WGHO and JBCO


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jul 16, 2012)

Slathered my Hair in Hairveda's Vatika Frosting..........


----------



## NappyNelle (Jul 16, 2012)

Oiled my scalp with my sulfur concoction.


----------



## lamaria211 (Jul 16, 2012)

I just used Nubian Heritage Repair & Extend Hair Butter and im in hair heaven


----------



## greenandchic (Jul 16, 2012)

Last night I sealed my hair (mostly my ends) with my castor/jojoba/olive/rosemary oil mix.


----------



## Ltown (Jul 16, 2012)

Using claudie coffee quinoa and castor oil mixture of left over something


----------



## Nix08 (Jul 16, 2012)

Oil rinsed and sealed with Gleau.  Funnily since I've been oil rinsing I don't use as much oil in a comparable time frame as before.


----------



## DarkJoy (Jul 17, 2012)

cowashed then twisted with wondergro sulfur grease. oiling the scalp with vatika


----------



## LaidBak (Jul 17, 2012)

Used an emu/jbco/grapeseed oil mix on my scalp to sooth it (its a little tender after my last relaxer).  Smoothed Mizani supreme oil on my ends.


----------



## Golden75 (Jul 17, 2012)

Applied trigga to scalp, cocasta oil on length


----------



## cherry.a (Jul 17, 2012)

Moisturized with OVCO and sealed with JBCO.


----------



## ResultsMayVary (Jul 17, 2012)

not in the challenge but only wanted to say, I live by grease for sealing in moisture, it's the only thing that works for my hair! 

Much luck ladies!


----------



## divachyk (Jul 17, 2012)

Did an o/n GHE with castor


----------



## DarkJoy (Jul 17, 2012)

Slapped on more mimosa hair honey for shine. Really wish it would go away already!


----------



## lamaria211 (Jul 17, 2012)

Baggying with EVOCO


----------



## SimJam (Jul 17, 2012)

finally added my cayenne infused castor oil to liquid gold ... felt yummy going on.

will have get one of those Jane Fonda head bands so I dont burn my eyes out when i exercise. the liquid gold alone nearly blinded me (Im being a drama queen) last week


----------



## SimJam (Jul 17, 2012)

oh and will be making some onion booster oil over the weekend

100g of onion to 50g of a light oil (sunflower was suggested)

onion oil


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jul 17, 2012)

I'll use an Oil with my Leave-In.  Not sure what?  Maybe Hairveda's Avosoya.


----------



## Golden75 (Jul 17, 2012)

Massaged in & sealed with JBCO mix.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jul 17, 2012)

Lita

OT:  Gurl...that Kyra Mango Hair Creme smells delicious.

Too bad I don't wear my Hair out.


----------



## Brownie518 (Jul 17, 2012)

Used some Jar of Joe earlier. I'll be covering my whole head in it tomorrow and letting it sit all day before my wash


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jul 17, 2012)

Brownie518 said:


> *Used some Jar of Joe earlier. I'll be covering my whole head in it tomorrow and letting it sit all day before my wash*


 
Brownie518  Don't have me doing this.

I keep trying to ignore you!


----------



## againstallodds (Jul 17, 2012)

Oiled my ends with grapeseed oil


----------



## Brownie518 (Jul 17, 2012)

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Brownie518  Don't have me doing this.
> 
> I keep trying to ignore you!



IDareT'sHair

You should  I do it with HH pomades and Soft & Creamy joints, also.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jul 17, 2012)

Brownie518 said:


> You should  I do it with HH pomades and *Soft & Creamy joints, also*.


 
Brownie518

Good Idea for these.  Imma try one of these soon.  

I noticed Shay72 did one with the Happy Hempy Hair.


----------



## Brownie518 (Jul 17, 2012)

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Brownie518
> 
> Good Idea for these.  Imma try one of these soon.
> 
> I noticed @Shay72 did one with the Happy Hempy Hair.



IDareT'sHair

Yeah, I did that last week, too. Got the idea from her, of course.


----------



## divachyk (Jul 18, 2012)

I had to bring the GHE back again tonight since it did me so right last night -- o/n with castor.


----------



## choctaw (Jul 18, 2012)

oiled hair with amalaki infused soybean oil and covered head with plastic cap


----------



## DarkJoy (Jul 18, 2012)

This is an experiment for tomorrow's flat twist out: Flat twisted with the sulfur grease and flaxseed gel and seal alllllll that mess in with castor oil.  Wanna see how all that sealing defines the curls as well as avoiding dryness from the gel.


----------



## Ann0804 (Jul 18, 2012)

Braided hair with Shea butter oil mixture.


----------



## NappyNelle (Jul 18, 2012)

Massaged in my sulfur oil mix.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jul 18, 2012)

Massaged in some Hairveda's Avosoya Oil


----------



## lamaria211 (Jul 18, 2012)

I greased my scalp today with b&b and used Kemi Oyl on my hair


----------



## Nix08 (Jul 18, 2012)

Oil rinsed with my mix of every oil I have and then sealed with gleau


----------



## DarkJoy (Jul 18, 2012)

DarkJoy said:


> This is an experiment for tomorrow's flat twist out: Flat twisted with the sulfur grease and flaxseed gel and seal alllllll that mess in with castor oil.  Wanna see how all that sealing defines the curls as well as avoiding dryness from the gel.


It worked! Best flat twist out since my BC. Undid the twists using camellia oil. It was so cute in fact, that a Chinese co-worker asked to touch my little TWA!  "Like silk!" she said.  

Repeat tonight. sulfur grease twist, and castor seal.


----------



## Americka (Jul 18, 2012)

Sealed with Hairitage Hydration Sweet Buttery pomade


----------



## Golden75 (Jul 19, 2012)

Applied trigger to scalp last night.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jul 19, 2012)

Massaged in: "It's Perfectly Natural" Tea-Lightful Pomade


----------



## Lita (Jul 19, 2012)

IDareT'sHair said:


> Lita
> 
> OT:  Gurl...that Kyra Mango Hair Creme smells delicious.
> 
> Too bad I don't wear my Hair out.



IDareT'sHair Yes,kyra mango smeels amazing..Love how it makes my hair feel..

*With the heat/rain bringing Mosquitos..I can't use it,the scent is a direct line to me..lol
I already have plenty bites..


Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Brownie518 (Jul 19, 2012)

Massaged in some Jar of Joe


----------



## DarkJoy (Jul 20, 2012)

Massaged in Vatika Oil as an overnight pre-poo. Wash day tomorrow.


----------



## DarkJoy (Jul 20, 2012)

Lita said:


> @IDareT'sHair Yes,kyra mango smeels amazing..Love how it makes my hair feel..
> 
> *With the heat/rain bringing Mosquitos..I can't use it,the scent is a direct line to me..lol
> I already have plenty bites..
> ...


OMG saw this after my last post...

Warning: *coconut oil is a dog beacon*. They LOVE the stuff. When I take my dog to the dog park  i get swarmed... and they start FIGHTING next to me for the closest spot beside me. I noticed this when a chihuaha climbed onto my lap, put his nose in my puff and started to lick it.   I've stopped CO pre-pooing before taking the dog out for this reason! 

Yes, my dog loves it--and gets a spoon everyday. Wish my hair would shine like his fur has been.


----------



## LaidBak (Jul 20, 2012)

DarkJoy said:
			
		

> OMG saw this after my last post...
> 
> Warning: coconut oil is a dog beacon. They LOVE the stuff. When I take my dog to the dog park  i get swarmed... and they start FIGHTING next to me for the closest spot beside me. I noticed this when a chihuaha climbed onto my lap, put his nose in my puff and started to lick it.   I've stopped CO pre-pooing before taking the dog out for this reason!
> 
> Yes, my dog loves it--and gets a spoon everyday. Wish my hair would shine like his fur has been.



OK now that is too funny!!


----------



## Golden75 (Jul 20, 2012)

Applied JBCO blend to scalp and hair


----------



## LexiDior (Jul 20, 2012)

applied Doo Grow to my hair along with castor oil yesterday.


----------



## JJamiah (Jul 20, 2012)

I used jar of joe last night to grease my scalp.  I won't use anything else in my hair right now. Going to be removing these braids tomorrow  :woohoo:


----------



## lamaria211 (Jul 20, 2012)

Who makes jar of joe??


----------



## JJamiah (Jul 20, 2012)

lamaria211

http://www.etsy.com/listing/94231418/jar-of-joe-4oz


----------



## lamaria211 (Jul 20, 2012)

20$ for 4oz that must be some gooood stuff


----------



## Nix08 (Jul 20, 2012)

Will oil rinse during my cowash and I'm currently using my oil blend in my DC.


----------



## againstallodds (Jul 20, 2012)

Did a scalp massage with grapeseed oil and applied some to the length of my hair.


----------



## Brownie518 (Jul 20, 2012)

Used JBCO all over. My hair is so soft.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jul 20, 2012)

Doing my Hair Nah.  Not sure what I'm going to use?  

I'll use Grapeseed with my Leave-In and then decide what I'll use after it dries!


----------



## Americka (Jul 20, 2012)

Sealed with HH Coconut Mango moisturizer


----------



## Ltown (Jul 20, 2012)

Used coconut oil to seal.


----------



## lamaria211 (Jul 20, 2012)

Im doing an overnight prepoo with EVOCO and coconut butter


----------



## LaidBak (Jul 20, 2012)

Used mango butter on my edges and ends, and spritzed the rest with a bit of oil and water.


----------



## xu93texas (Jul 21, 2012)

I sealed my hair with grapeseed oil and massaged my ayurvedic mixture into scalp all over.


----------



## jprayze (Jul 21, 2012)

Massaged in some grapeseed oil tonight also used my MN mix


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jul 21, 2012)

Used It's Perfectly Natural Tea-Lightful Pomade w/a Hit of M/N


----------



## Brownie518 (Jul 21, 2012)

I'm going to massage in some TeaLightful pomade.


----------



## DarkJoy (Jul 21, 2012)

It was washday. Overnight Vatika oil pre-poo. Sulfur  grease for twists and took them out with camellia oil this morning


----------



## Seamonster (Jul 21, 2012)

This winter I used Claudie's grandma louise pomade to massage my scalp, along with MT mix. Since it is summer I thought I would switch to the Claudie's hairline & Temple balm. The balm is so light, I have to use it two or three times a day, my hair just devours it. I am now sealing it in with my castor oil mix.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jul 21, 2012)

@Seamonster I think you'd also like "Its Perfectly Natural" Have you tried any of it yet?

ETA:  There is a 1 Day only Flash Sale for 25% off.  Code = *FLASH*


----------



## Seamonster (Jul 21, 2012)

thanks for the tip, I am reducing my stash. I just moved, and it took me over a week to unpack my stash


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jul 21, 2012)

Seamonster I can imagine.....

I know we kinda like alot of the same _Scalp-y_ things, so if You're ever in the 'mood' to buy check out:

IPN's Root Foot, Root Food II, and Tea-Lightful Shine Pomade.


----------



## choctaw (Jul 21, 2012)

pre-poo with amalaki infused soybean oil


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jul 22, 2012)

Used a combo of IPN's Tea-Lightful Pomade and IPN Root Food II


----------



## lamaria211 (Jul 22, 2012)

Just put  Vatika oil on my hair


----------



## NappyNelle (Jul 22, 2012)

Last night, I gave myself a scalp massage with sulfur oil, and then I sealed my ends with castor oil.


----------



## JulietWhiskey (Jul 22, 2012)

I used Blue Magic Coconut Grease on my ends everyday before applying my phony pony/puff...


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jul 22, 2012)

Will massage in some IPN Tea-Lightful before bed.


----------



## Brownie518 (Jul 22, 2012)

I used The Pomade Shop's Sweet Simplicity Styler


----------



## againstallodds (Jul 22, 2012)

Moisturized and sealed with grapeseed oil


----------



## xu93texas (Jul 24, 2012)

Applied BMGS to scalp; moisturized hair/ng with DB Transitioning Creme and sealed with grapeseed oil.


----------



## greenandchic (Jul 24, 2012)

Applied HTGE to my scalp and used shea oil on my hair after moisturizing with Yes To Carrots Conditioner.


----------



## Barbara (Jul 24, 2012)

I will be oiling my hair with Hot 6 before going to the salon this week.


----------



## Golden75 (Jul 24, 2012)

Sunday - Used a butter I whipped up - Cocobutter, coffee butter, argan oil, palm oil, Vit E, Coconut butter - used on scalp and seal 

Monday - Trigger on scalp, cocosta to seal


----------



## SimJam (Jul 24, 2012)

used some liquid gold on my hair this morning - was worried that the suspended sulphur wud show up like flakes in between my corn rows but so far so good


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jul 24, 2012)

Will use Avosoya Oil with my Leave-In.  I'm not sure what I'll use after it dries.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jul 25, 2012)

Used IPN's Root Food II


----------



## Lita (Jul 25, 2012)

Spritz with IPN Hibiscus/horsetail spray..Used IPN macadamia mango cream on length..sealed with rice bran


Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jul 25, 2012)

@Lita

I really liked the IPN Horsetail & Hibiscus Spritz but my bottle got 'clogged' about 1/2 way through and won't spritz. 

I even changed bottles twice.erplexed

So, I ended up losing 1/2 bottle of this. I contacted IPN and she told me to add some Oil to the bottle & shake. 

I did it. No Luck.

She also told me she would send me another bottle, but I told her it was okay.

So, let me know if you have an issue getting yours out as it gets to the 1/2 way mark.


----------



## Lita (Jul 25, 2012)

IDareT'sHair I'll keep you informed..So far I like it...


Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jul 25, 2012)

@Lita 

I liked it too. Did you get the Molasses Pre-Rx? I ordered it, but I think I want to switch to Tea-Lightful Pomade.

I'm hooked on that stuff.


----------



## choctaw (Jul 25, 2012)

dc with ayurvedic paste for a few hours
rinsed out paste with water
shampoo with TJ Citrus refresh
acv rinse
condition with Tigi Superstar
apply coconut oil to edges and ends


----------



## Brownie518 (Jul 25, 2012)

Lita - so you like the IPN Macadamia Mango?


----------



## Brownie518 (Jul 25, 2012)

I'm putting Saravun Castor Hair cream on my scalp to prepare for my touch up.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jul 25, 2012)

@Brownie518 Good tip about the Saravun Castor. I'll hafta' remember that in a few weeks.

I can't wait to try my Mango, the Bramhi and the Carrot & Avocado. @Lita


----------



## SimJam (Jul 25, 2012)

just applied some liquid gold to my scalp, Im really liking the scent now, it grows on you lol


----------



## NappyNelle (Jul 25, 2012)

I applied sulfur oil to my scalp.


----------



## Ltown (Jul 26, 2012)

Using claudies coffee cream, oiling with evoo and castor oil mixs.


----------



## Nix08 (Jul 26, 2012)

Oil rinsed mid cowash today (over top a tea rinse)


----------



## Golden75 (Jul 26, 2012)

Last night - Trigger on scalp, sealed with SD Nourish


----------



## cherry.a (Jul 26, 2012)

Oiled my hair & scalp W/ OVCO.


----------



## lamaria211 (Jul 26, 2012)

Greased my scalp and oiled my ends


----------



## sckri23 (Jul 26, 2012)

Tomorrow is wash day so today is grease day blue magic coconut grease


----------



## Americka (Jul 26, 2012)

Sealed with HH Coconut Mango


----------



## Kindheart (Jul 26, 2012)

Americka said:
			
		

> Sealed with HH Coconut Mango



Americka is that Hairitage?


----------



## bajandoc86 (Jul 26, 2012)

Oiled my scalp with my castor oil/sulfur mix and dabbed some coconut oil on my hair.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jul 26, 2012)

Doing an overnighter with: Karen's Body Beautiful Secret Weapon Hair Restorative Rx

Will cowash out in the a.m.


----------



## Americka (Jul 26, 2012)

Kindheart said:


> Americka is that Hairitage?



Yes, it is. I love it.


----------



## Kindheart (Jul 26, 2012)

Americka said:
			
		

> Yes, it is. I love it.



I placed an order earlier ..lol


----------



## Americka (Jul 26, 2012)

Kindheart said:


> I placed an order earlier ..lol



I have a 2 oz sample, but I will order the larger jar in September. Maybe 2 jars...


----------



## Kindheart (Jul 26, 2012)

Double.   -


----------



## DarkJoy (Jul 26, 2012)

Getting my Vatika on tonight. Wash day tomorrow.


----------



## SimJam (Jul 26, 2012)

abt to oil scalp with liquid gold


----------



## chesleeb (Jul 27, 2012)

Ok so its day three and its time to moisturize i used Royal Crown mixed w/ Castor oil and applied to scalp to my ends and my hair has never looked this good I am loving it.


----------



## Seamonster (Jul 27, 2012)

sealed with komaza moku oil


----------



## Ms. Tiki (Jul 27, 2012)

chesleeb said:


> Ok so its day three and its time to moisturize i used *Royal Crown* mixed w/ Castor oil and applied to scalp to my ends and my hair has never looked this good I am loving it.




I think I need a drink b/c I read this backwards..."I used CROWN ROYAL..."


----------



## LaidBak (Jul 27, 2012)

Been consistently spritzing my hair with oil and water, or applying Mizani Supreme Oil every night before bed.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jul 27, 2012)

Need to get up and cowash this KBB "Secret Weapon" Pre-Rx out


----------



## lamaria211 (Jul 27, 2012)

Just coconut oiled my hair and scalp


----------



## greenandchic (Jul 27, 2012)

Last night I used my olive/avocado oil blend on my hair before doing a GHE overnight.


----------



## Kindheart (Jul 27, 2012)

I m using up Donna Marie s Buttercream and sealed with olive oil.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jul 27, 2012)

Will use Hairveda's Avosoya Oil with my Leave-In and afterwards use: It's Perfectly Natural's Root Food.


----------



## Seamonster (Jul 27, 2012)

Did a hot with rice bran, vatica, rose seed, and hemp. It came out nice. Thinking about hitting the head twice a week with these for a few weeks.


----------



## choctaw (Jul 27, 2012)

pre-poo with amalaki infused soybean oil
applied coconut oil to edges and end


----------



## Brownie518 (Jul 27, 2012)

Did a HOT with Claudie's Vere Oil


----------



## lamaria211 (Jul 27, 2012)

Overnight.prepoo with JBCO, EVOCO and some condish


----------



## NappyNelle (Jul 28, 2012)

I did a scalp massage with my sulfur oil. I really hope I can make my hair goals by the end of the year!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jul 28, 2012)

Massaged in:  It's Perfectly Natural "Root Food"


----------



## lamaria211 (Jul 28, 2012)

I just greased my scalp and hair with b&b supergro as my last step in wash day!


----------



## divachyk (Jul 28, 2012)

Used evco as prepoo yesterday 
Massaged scalp with jbco today


----------



## shortt29 (Jul 29, 2012)

Ladies I'm not in this challenge but I wanted to share...I have been using Mahabhringaraj oil on my edges (my right side was almost bald) and OMG!!! After only using it about 3 days, my patch has hair and lots of it!!! I'm truly amazed!! I may get past the smell and use it all over my scalp but really can't see walking around smelling like that oil


----------



## xu93texas (Jul 29, 2012)

I sealed with evco and applied my ayurvedic/essential oil mixture to scalp.


----------



## greenandchic (Jul 29, 2012)

Sealed freshly washed hair with my EVOO/avocado oil mix tonight.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jul 29, 2012)

shortt29

ST29 You are always welcome to join us.


----------



## lamaria211 (Jul 29, 2012)

Coconut oiling my ends


----------



## Nix08 (Jul 30, 2012)

Feels like it's been forever since I had to make a new batch of my oil blend but I did yesterday since I used my last bits in my oil rinse:
Wheat germ
Avocado
Flax
Hemp
Olive
Grapeseed
Sunflower
Vitamin E 
Lemongrass (for scent).


----------



## sckri23 (Jul 30, 2012)

Cowashed and oiled my scalp with doogro/AB herbal oil mix and I dont used gel so I greased my edges down. Also sealed my ends with grease


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jul 30, 2012)

Doing an Overnight "Soak" with Hairitage Hydrations _Happy Hempy Hair_.

Will Cowash in the a.m.


----------



## bajandoc86 (Jul 30, 2012)

Oiled my scalp with my sulfur/castor oil mix. Dabbed a little coconut oil on my updo for shine.

I haven't done an oil rinse since the year started....maybe I should do one this weekend. Hmm.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jul 30, 2012)

I'm thinking about picking up a bottle of Garlic Oil for Pre-Rx's.


----------



## Brownie518 (Jul 30, 2012)

Used TeaLightful Shine pomade...


----------



## Nix08 (Jul 30, 2012)

Oil rinsed during my cowash tonight.


----------



## Lita (Jul 30, 2012)

Liquid gold is having a 25% off sale-code MONDAY..

I brought-

*Whipped Ginger Cream

*Green Magic Pomade


Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Americka (Jul 31, 2012)

Sealed w/ HH Coconut Mango moisturizer


----------



## greenandchic (Jul 31, 2012)

Sealed with coconut, carrot, broccoli oil mix tonight.  Will do GHE tonight.


----------



## Seamonster (Jul 31, 2012)

I mixed my oils with ORS twisting gel, and sealed with brown sugar pomade


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jul 31, 2012)

Will use Hairveda's Avosoya Oil with my Leave-In.  Once Dry, I'll use something? 

Not sure what yet tho'.........


----------



## Brownie518 (Jul 31, 2012)

Massaged in some Coffee Pomade on my nape (its always the driest!)
Used a little Nourish/JBCO on length and ends.


----------



## Nix08 (Jul 31, 2012)

Oil rinsed with my fresh batch of oil blend...this seems like a real good batch


----------



## DarkJoy (Jul 31, 2012)

broccoli oil greenandchic? what's that like? is it stinky? thick or runny? interesting! where you get it? lol

co washed and sealed with my homemade butter creme mix.


----------



## divachyk (Jul 31, 2012)

Been relying solely on avocado butter. Love that stuff.


----------



## billyne (Jul 31, 2012)

Still going strong with my jbco


----------



## BraunSugar (Aug 1, 2012)

Still oiling scalp with the Sunny Isle Organic Pimento Oil. My edges are coily now. I have NEVER had coily edges because they never grew long enough to coil. They were always fuzzy. I am truly shocked. My nape is also filling in well. I massage the oil into my scalp and edges every other night. I am so happy.


----------



## Ltown (Aug 1, 2012)

mia, but always oiling or using butters, currently in rotation is hv red tea butter, oil mixture of evoo, castor oil.


----------



## cherry.a (Aug 1, 2012)

Moisturized with ORS hair repair intense moisture cream and sealed with ORS hair repair vita oils.


----------



## choctaw (Aug 1, 2012)

oil rinse with amla infused soybean oil and Nexxus Humectress conditioner ... removed the indigo ... hair feels great


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Aug 1, 2012)

Massaged in my last corner of Claudie's Hairline & Temple Balm Revitalizer

Will restock this item in the Fall.


----------



## shortt29 (Aug 1, 2012)

BraunSugar said:
			
		

> Still oiling scalp with the Sunny Isle Organic Pimento Oil. My edges are coily now. I have NEVER had coily edges because they never grew long enough to coil. They were always fuzzy. I am truly shocked. My nape is also filling in well. I massage the oil into my scalp and edges every other night. I am so happy.



That's exactly how I know the oil I'm using is working! I didn't even have fuzzy edges because the hair was gone...now they are fuzzy, coily, nappy, all that which means the hair is there!


----------



## Brownie518 (Aug 1, 2012)

Just covered my hair in Trigger. I plan to get back on this again, probably every other day.


----------



## NappyNelle (Aug 1, 2012)

Last night I did a scalp massage with sulfur oil.


----------



## Americka (Aug 1, 2012)

Sealed w/ HH Coconut mango moisturizer


----------



## jprayze (Aug 1, 2012)

Massaged trigger in scalp


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Aug 2, 2012)

Massaged in Claudie's Tiffani Pomade


----------



## lamaria211 (Aug 2, 2012)

Been using Vatika oil for these last few days


----------



## divachyk (Aug 2, 2012)

In rotation - vatika frosting and jbco/peppermint oil.


----------



## Kindheart (Aug 2, 2012)

I started using Claudies Hair Elixir ,i really like the feeling of it on my hair and the scent.
I think i greased up too much ,beetween the elixir and the hair whipped from this morning ..


----------



## againstallodds (Aug 5, 2012)

Moisturized with DB coconut lemongrass, sealed with organix Moroccan argan oil


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Aug 5, 2012)

I've been using Trigger lately.  And a dab here & there of IPN's Root Food.


----------



## cherry.a (Aug 5, 2012)

Applied JBCO to my hair and scalp.


----------



## lamaria211 (Aug 5, 2012)

Sealed with JBCO and Vatika oil mix


----------



## Brownie518 (Aug 5, 2012)

Rubbed in a little IPN TeaLightful Shine pomade
Got JBCO on ends


----------



## DarkJoy (Aug 5, 2012)

Did an overnight and all day pre-poo of Vatika oil and castor oil.


----------



## NappyNelle (Aug 5, 2012)

I'm taking my twists down using coconut oil. I've been massaging my scalp in sections as I finger detangle.


----------



## divachyk (Aug 5, 2012)

Pre-poo with evco
Oil rinse with ceramide mix


----------



## shortt29 (Aug 6, 2012)

Applied Mahabhringaraj oil to my edges


----------



## greenandchic (Aug 6, 2012)

After henna and indigo, I sealed my hair with Hairitage Hydration Peach Aloe Pomade (_aloe butter, shea butter, peach oil, coconut oil jojoba oil, peach fragrance_)


----------



## Ltown (Aug 6, 2012)

Using evoo, castor oil mix.


----------



## jprayze (Aug 6, 2012)

Still here using trigger twice a day


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Aug 6, 2012)

Used a little M/N and a couple hits of IPN's Root Food.


----------



## lamaria211 (Aug 6, 2012)

Just sealed in my moisturizer with WGO and EVOCO


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Aug 6, 2012)

Will use HV's Avosoya Oil tomorrow with my Leave-In.


----------



## Brownie518 (Aug 6, 2012)

Massaged in a little Coffee Pomade, used JBCO/Nourish on my length


----------



## Americka (Aug 6, 2012)

Sealed w/ Coconut Mango moisturizer and Creme of Nature Argan Oil.


----------



## MaraWithLove (Aug 6, 2012)

Still using trigger at least 1x a week!


----------



## choctaw (Aug 7, 2012)

pre-poo with mix of oils: amla infused soybean, neem infused soybean and fenugreek infused extra virgin coconut


----------



## SimJam (Aug 7, 2012)

back on the trigga for the next 2 months (or as long as the bottle lasts)


----------



## lamaria211 (Aug 7, 2012)

Just sealed in my HE LTR leave in with JBCO and Vatika oil


----------



## NappyNelle (Aug 7, 2012)

Pre-pooing with coconut oil... Massaged it in to my yucky scalp... Excited to finally wash my hair.


----------



## Brownie518 (Aug 7, 2012)

Used a little Claudie's Tiffani Ceramide pomade on my ends. Coffee Pomade on my scalp. 

I'll be soaking my hair in Trigga in the morning.


----------



## againstallodds (Aug 7, 2012)

Applied Organix Moroccan Argan Oil to my ends


----------



## lamaria211 (Aug 7, 2012)

Applying EVOCO mixed with WGO


----------



## Americka (Aug 7, 2012)

Sealed w/ CON Argan oil


----------



## DarkJoy (Aug 8, 2012)

Trying out the GHE  with castor oil tonight.


----------



## Nix08 (Aug 8, 2012)

Oil rinsed with my special blend and sealed with Gleau.


----------



## lamaria211 (Aug 8, 2012)

About to moisturize and seal with Vatika oil


----------



## NappyNelle (Aug 8, 2012)

Sealed damp hair with HH Avocado Cloud, concentrating on my ends.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Aug 8, 2012)

Using both Trigger and It's Perfectly Natural's Root Food.


----------



## xu93texas (Aug 8, 2012)

I massaged my scalp with castor oil blend and applied Dabur Amla oil and EVCO to hair. I'm baggying overnight and CW in the AM


----------



## curlyhersheygirl (Aug 8, 2012)

Took my Nubian twists out so I massaged my scalp with trigger, applied Claudie's elixir to the length and Claudie's Kapanga conditioner on top as an overnight treatment. I'll steam tomorrow with either DB's pumpkin or MD's green hemp.


----------



## Nix08 (Aug 8, 2012)

Oil rinsed tonight and sealed with Gleau...


----------



## Americka (Aug 8, 2012)

Sealed with HH coconut mango and CON argan oil


----------



## DarkJoy (Aug 9, 2012)

sealed with the coco butter cream mix.


----------



## chesleeb (Aug 9, 2012)

sealed with DAX lanolin


----------



## lamaria211 (Aug 9, 2012)

Coconut oiled my scalp and hair


----------



## NappyNelle (Aug 9, 2012)

Massaged in some sulfur oil.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Aug 9, 2012)

Using IPN's Root Food!


----------



## Brownie518 (Aug 9, 2012)

Massaged in some Trigger.


----------



## Golden75 (Aug 10, 2012)

Been using trigger on my scalp, and cocasta or jbco mix on length.


----------



## cherry.a (Aug 10, 2012)

Moisturized with ORS hair lotion and sealed with JBCO.


----------



## Ann0804 (Aug 10, 2012)

I'm applying Camille Rose Hair Growth Serum daily.


----------



## Brownie518 (Aug 10, 2012)

About to rub in some Rosemary Pomade


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Aug 10, 2012)

Will use HV's Avosoya Oil with my Leave-In and IPN's Root Food after it dries.


----------



## PinkPebbles (Aug 10, 2012)

I'm going to join this challenge.

I plan to use JBCO to oil my scalp twice a week and CoCaasta Shikakai for prepoos.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Aug 10, 2012)

PinkPebbles

Welcome Ms. Lady!  Glad to have you!


----------



## lamaria211 (Aug 10, 2012)

Just massaged in some EVOCO and WGO now I'm baggying my ends till morning


----------



## curlyhersheygirl (Aug 10, 2012)

Massaged with trigger, misted with water and sealed with Oyins BSP.


----------



## xu93texas (Aug 10, 2012)

Pre-pooing with EVCO, avocado oil, and sweet almond oil.


----------



## PinkPebbles (Aug 11, 2012)

IDareT'sHair said:


> @PinkPebbles
> 
> Welcome Ms. Lady! Glad to have you!


 
IDareT'sHair

Thank you! 

I have to go back to the basics to grow out this terrible layered cut.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Aug 11, 2012)

Using Hairitage Hydrations Creamy Macadamia & Lavender


----------



## Brownie518 (Aug 11, 2012)

Used some Hairitage Soft & Creamy Macadamia...


----------



## Americka (Aug 11, 2012)

Oiled edges with castor oil


----------



## divachyk (Aug 11, 2012)

Last night I LOCed with castor

Tonight I'm sealing with avocado butter


----------



## lamaria211 (Aug 11, 2012)

I just added some JBCO to my overnight  dc


----------



## againstallodds (Aug 12, 2012)

Did a scalp massage with mix of coconut, tea tree, eucalyptus and vitamin e oil


----------



## choctaw (Aug 12, 2012)

Did an oil rinse this morning using soybean and coconut oils with Joico Color Endure conditioner.


----------



## lamaria211 (Aug 12, 2012)

Sealed in my leave in with EVOCO and Sweet Almond oil


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Aug 12, 2012)

Been using It's Perfectly Natural's Root Food


----------



## greenandchic (Aug 12, 2012)

Since my blowout on Thursday I've been sealing my hair with broccoli oil and sealing the ends with Hairitage Hydration Sink n' Aloe Cream.


----------



## NappyNelle (Aug 12, 2012)

Massaged in some sulfur oil and concentrated on my edges.


----------



## divachyk (Aug 12, 2012)

Used evco as prepoo and wheat germ oil for oil rinse.


----------



## Ayesha81 (Aug 12, 2012)

Im in. KeraCare Essentials hair oil.


----------



## DarkJoy (Aug 12, 2012)

just sealed with castor.


----------



## Brownie518 (Aug 12, 2012)

Used a little HH Soft & Creamy Macadamia butter

Used some JBCO/Nourish on ends


----------



## Americka (Aug 12, 2012)

Sealed edges with castor oil and ends with con argan oil.


----------



## xu93texas (Aug 12, 2012)

I sealed today with sweet almond oil and avocado oil.

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## choctaw (Aug 12, 2012)

I added mustard oil to my henna/yogurt conditioner. I will rinse out with water, then oil rinse with soybean/coconut oils and Suave conditioner.


----------



## Ltown (Aug 13, 2012)

I used HH jojoba butter and amazon butter.


----------



## chesleeb (Aug 13, 2012)

Dc overnight with Tropical Traditions Coconut Oil Hair Protein and washed twisted hair with blue magic grease the blue one.


----------



## Americka (Aug 13, 2012)

Sealed ends w/ con argan oil and edges w/ castor oil


----------



## DarkJoy (Aug 13, 2012)

twisting with my cocoa/shea/pumpkin/mango butter mix.

will add barely any sulfur grease to my scalp.


----------



## lamaria211 (Aug 14, 2012)

Gonna use my scalp mix that i  added garlic and onion to. Wish me luck ladies!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Aug 14, 2012)

lamaria211  Good Luck with that Lady! 

How's it smellin'?


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Aug 14, 2012)

Will use Hairveda's Avosoya Oil with my Leave-In.  Will use It's Perfectly Natural's Pumpkin, Honey Butter after it dries.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Aug 15, 2012)

Using "It's Perfectly Natural" Root Food


----------



## Nix08 (Aug 15, 2012)

Oil rinsed tonight (and pretty much daily). Sealed with gleau.


----------



## lamaria211 (Aug 15, 2012)

Just oiled scalp to ends with EVOCO


----------



## DarkJoy (Aug 16, 2012)

Guess it's a heavy dose of castor oil tonight.


----------



## againstallodds (Aug 16, 2012)

Pre-pooed with HV vatika frosting


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Aug 16, 2012)

Doing an Overnight Oil "Soak" with Extra Virgin Olive Oil


----------



## lamaria211 (Aug 16, 2012)

Coconut oiled hair for bed


----------



## NappyNelle (Aug 16, 2012)

Using HH Mango Tango Cloud on misted hair.


----------



## Kindheart (Aug 17, 2012)

NappyNelle said:
			
		

> Using HH Mango Tango Cloud on misted hair.



NappyNelle how do you like it ?


----------



## NappyNelle (Aug 17, 2012)

Kindheart I really like it. It's a nice coconut oil based cream, melts into the hair easily, imparts a lovely shine, and smells delicious. Sometimes I'm heavy handed with, it so my hair can get on the greasy side.


----------



## Kindheart (Aug 17, 2012)

NappyNelle said:
			
		

> Kindheart I really like it. It's a nice coconut oil based cream, melts into the hair easily, imparts a lovely shine, and smells delicious. Sometimes I'm heavy handed with, it so my hair can get on the greasy side.


Thank you  ,i m waiting for this product to be delivered,i ll use it as a sealer


----------



## Ltown (Aug 17, 2012)

Used ipn root ii and tea tree pomade.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Aug 17, 2012)

Will use Avosoya Oil with my Leave-In.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Aug 18, 2012)

Using Hairitage Hydrations: "Sprout"


----------



## Brownie518 (Aug 18, 2012)

Did a nice scalp massage with IPN Root Food.


----------



## xu93texas (Aug 18, 2012)

I pre-poo'd with hempseed oil, EVCO, and Dabur amla oil.  I added sweet almond oil, avocado oil, rosemary and eucalyptus oils to DC


----------



## lamaria211 (Aug 18, 2012)

Just sealed in my leave in with Vatika oil


----------



## againstallodds (Aug 18, 2012)

Applied a little HH Avocado Cloud to my ends


----------



## choctaw (Aug 18, 2012)

Mixed fenugreek infused coconut oil with neem infused soybean oil -- I like this combination for pre-poo and oil rinses.


----------



## NappyNelle (Aug 18, 2012)

Spritzed my hair, then used sulfur oil on my scalp.


----------



## Raspberry (Aug 18, 2012)

Claudie's Hair & Temple balm is sooo concentrated, I can't believe it.  I've had a jar since March, used it daily on my ends and weekly on my scalp, and I'm only 20% through it. Plus the ingredients and quality are awesome.


----------



## Americka (Aug 19, 2012)

Oiled length of hair w/ CON argan oil and edges w/ castor oil


----------



## BraunSugar (Aug 19, 2012)

Used castor oil/grapeseed oil mix after a wash.


----------



## lamaria211 (Aug 19, 2012)

Sprayed some 613 mist and sealed with EVOCO 
I made a oil mix for my DC sessions I used Africa's Best Herbal oil and added Vatika, vitamin E,essential Rosemary, and wgo. Ill use this oil once a week mixed with my DC of choice until its gone then ill start on my smaller bottles of oils


----------



## bajandoc86 (Aug 19, 2012)

I slapped on some coconut oil on the length of my granny braids last night after i took down my hair. Dabbed some castor oil on the ends, and covered with a plastic cap overnight.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Aug 19, 2012)

Used "It's Perfectly Natural's" Carrot & Avocado Hair Creme


----------



## Brownie518 (Aug 19, 2012)

used It's Perfectly Natural Root Food


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Aug 19, 2012)

Mernin' Ms. B!


----------



## divachyk (Aug 19, 2012)

Did an overnight with vatika frosting. I applied a little more this morning before heading out. I will do my regi later today.


----------



## lamaria211 (Aug 19, 2012)

While walking home from the store I got caught in the rain grrrr so I used a lil LTR leave in and sealed with jojoba oil


----------



## lamaria211 (Aug 19, 2012)

Does anyone use oil on their scalp daily?


----------



## Golden75 (Aug 20, 2012)

Raspberry said:


> Claudie's Hair & Temple balm is sooo concentrated, I can't believe it. I've had a jar since March, used it daily on my ends and weekly on my scalp, and I'm only 20% through it. Plus the ingredients and quality are awesome.


 
TIA - I bought some for my mom months ago.  She said she massages it in erryday!  I checked her jar Saturday, and still 1/2+ left.   Her temples are sprouting back in, she mad they gray, but I say, hair is hair, give me gray over bald


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Aug 20, 2012)

lamaria211 said:


> *Does anyone use oil on their scalp daily?*


 
lamaria211  Yep. I do pretty much.  

Especially on several 'problem' areas I'm dealing with.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Aug 20, 2012)

Golden75 said:


> TIA - I bought some for my mom months ago. She said she massages it in erryday! I checked her jar Saturday, and still 1/2+ left. *Her temples are sprouting back in, she mad they gray, but I say, hair is hair, give me gray over bald *


 

Golden75  Clawd You a Mess!


----------



## MaraWithLove (Aug 20, 2012)

Sealed hair with avocado butter after DC and spritzing with tea. Also, massaged hair trigger in my scalp!


----------



## MaraWithLove (Aug 20, 2012)

lamaria211 I used to, but haven't lately, but will probably do so as I'm about to restock!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Aug 20, 2012)

MaraWithLove

I Agree Girlie!  The "Puff" is E-X-P-A-N-D-I-N-G!

Good Work Lady!


----------



## MaraWithLove (Aug 20, 2012)

Why thank you Ms. T!

While I'm in my mini PJ phase *clears throat*, any oils you'd care to recommend?


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Aug 20, 2012)

MaraWithLove said:


> Why thank you Ms. T!
> 
> While I'm in my mini PJ phase *clears throat*, any oils you'd care to recommend?


 
MaraWithLove

Sure, I'll be happy too!  What kind are you looking for?  A Blend or Pure Oil?

Blends Right now I'm loving (in no particular order):

Hydratherma Naturals
Hairveda's Cocosta & Hairveda's Avosoya
Brown Butter Beauty's Neem 
Marie Dean's Argan Oil Blend & Marie Dean's Baobab Oil
Purabody Naturals Brazil Loc Oil

Honorable Mention:
Hair Trigger Growth Elixir

Pure's I'm using:
Grapeseed
Extra Virgin Oil
Jojoba
Argan
Emu

Wish-List:
Afroveda's Shakakai Oil (she sent me a sample, I'm in Lurve)


----------



## MaraWithLove (Aug 20, 2012)

Omg, I was just looking at the Shikakai, like the tab is still up on my browser. Mind-reader much?  I just may try that!

Right now, I'm more into the blends. Think I'll restock my trigger and try the shikakai, or at least some kind of ayurvedic inspired oil! Saving your list, thanks!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Aug 20, 2012)

MaraWithLove

Yeah, that AV Shikakai is very, very nice.

I'm into the Blends too right now.

Oh, I forgot to add my JBCO to that list.


----------



## MaraWithLove (Aug 20, 2012)

Haha, I love my castor as well!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Aug 20, 2012)

MaraWithLove

Me Too Ms. Mara.  

I almost kinda' thought Trigga' might replace my JBCO but...um...No.


----------



## lamaria211 (Aug 20, 2012)

Tonight I sealed in my EVOCO with Nubian Heritage Hair Butter


----------



## xu93texas (Aug 21, 2012)

I massaged JBCO into scalp and sealed with sweet almond oil/avocado oil.


----------



## Ltown (Aug 21, 2012)

Used ipn tea tree pomade.


----------



## lamaria211 (Aug 21, 2012)

Just applied some EVOCO to my hair concentration on my ends and back in a bun


----------



## PinkPebbles (Aug 21, 2012)

Yesterday, I planned to co-wash my hair b/c it looked a little dry. I put some grape-seed oil on my ends, twisted my hair in a bun, and then put on a plastic shower cap.  

I had the cap over my hair for about 30 minutes. Surprisingly, when I took the shower cap off my hair looked moisturized, and my ends were smooth. 

I decided not to cowash b/c it was no longer necessary. I did one big pin-curl and tied my hair down with my silk scarf. 

This morning my hair looked and felt even better!!!!

So ladies if you are having a dry spell mid-week try some light oil on the length of your hair. Twist it in a bun and wear a shower cap for 30-40 min. You will be pleasantly surprise .


----------



## Nix08 (Aug 21, 2012)

Did an oil rinse today...during my cowash. 

Oiled my hair before adding an aryuvedic paste (won't bother with that again, oiling beforehand).


----------



## Americka (Aug 21, 2012)

Sealed w/ safflower oil


----------



## lamaria211 (Aug 22, 2012)

Anyone using this oil for hair
It's the lavender harvest one? TIA


----------



## Brownie518 (Aug 22, 2012)

I put a little mix of Nourish/JBCO on top of my DC with a plastic cap and got under the dryer for a while. Very nice.


----------



## xu93texas (Aug 22, 2012)

I massaged BMGS and castor oil into scalp.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Aug 22, 2012)

Using IPN's Root Food


----------



## lamaria211 (Aug 22, 2012)

613 mist sealed in EVOCO for bed


----------



## Nix08 (Aug 23, 2012)

Using oils in my steamed DC. Will oil rinse with the same oils in my DC and will seal with Gleau.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl (Aug 23, 2012)

Misted, sealed with Claudie's Tiffani pomade and moisturized with HV's red tea moisturizer.


----------



## choctaw (Aug 23, 2012)

Followed indigo rinse out with oil rinsing -- used blend of soybean and coconut, Nexxus Humectress conditioner


----------



## NappyNelle (Aug 23, 2012)

Last night, I used HH MTC on damp hair. Strands are very soft, sheeny, and bouncey today.


----------



## DarkJoy (Aug 23, 2012)

vatika oil tonight....


----------



## jprayze (Aug 24, 2012)

I haven't checked in lately but I just finished an oil mix of peppermint oil, JBCO and grapeseed oil. My new mix is apricot, WGHO and peppermint.  I will be adding MN to it when I start back up using it!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Aug 24, 2012)

Will be using: Marie Dean's Aloe & Mint Scalp Pomade 

It smells like a Peppermint Pattie.  And it goes on coooool.  Very soothing


----------



## xu93texas (Aug 24, 2012)

I sealed this morning with sweet almond oil/avocado oil mixture.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Aug 24, 2012)

Will use Hairveda's Avosoya Oil with my Leave-In under dryer.


----------



## Brownie518 (Aug 24, 2012)

I'm about to cover my hair in some Trigger.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Aug 24, 2012)

Brownie518 said:


> *I'm about to cover my hair in some Trigger*.


 
Brownie518

Imma 'bout to stay on this for the next few weeks.


----------



## lamaria211 (Aug 24, 2012)

EVOCO tonight


----------



## NappyNelle (Aug 24, 2012)

Added a tiny bit of HH Peach Aloe Pomade to my scalp. I may melt it down and add sulfur to it...

What consistency is Wheat Germ Oil? Is it thick like Castor, or thinner like Hemp or Coconut? I'm still scared of the scent, but if I see it this weekend, I may purchase for pre-poos or steaming with conditioner.


----------



## DarkJoy (Aug 25, 2012)

Gonna slather my hair in my coco-shea-mango-pumpkin butter tonight.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Aug 25, 2012)

@jprayze

I keep wanting to mention to you (and forgetting) there was 'something' in the Featherweight Trigger that also broke me out. erplexed

I had some kind of reaction to something in it too.

I ended up giving it to someone else. I didn't have that problem tho' with the Regular Formula. *both were regular scent*


----------



## jprayze (Aug 25, 2012)

IDareT'sHair said:
			
		

> @jprayze
> 
> I keep wanting to mention to you (and forgetting) there was 'something' in the Featherweight Trigger that also broke me out. erplexed
> 
> ...



Hmmm The regular broke me out...maybe I should try the featherweight???


----------



## Golden75 (Aug 25, 2012)

I'm thinking featherweight may have broken me out too. I'm acne prone, so it's hard to pinpoint.  I'm going try the FW again, apply lightly, see how that goes.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Aug 25, 2012)

@Golden75 @jprayze

The "Featherweight" gave me some kind of terrible reaction. My face felt all hot & irritated.  Yeah....Like that....

Couldn't figured out what it was, because the Regular-weight didn't do that.

I passed the Featherweight on to Che who hasn't had any problems with it.erplexed


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Aug 25, 2012)

Using "It's Perfectly Natural's" Bramhi Strengthening Hair Creme


----------



## divachyk (Aug 25, 2012)

I massaged with vatika frosting last night. Makes my scalp feel good after a fresh TU.


----------



## Nix08 (Aug 25, 2012)

Used oil in my DC (top layer) and oil rinsed today...also sealed with Gleau.


----------



## Brownie518 (Aug 25, 2012)

Added my oil mix to my DC - hemp seed, rice bran, jbco, amla, brahmi

Massaged in some IPN Root Food.


----------



## DarkJoy (Aug 26, 2012)

castor oil


----------



## xu93texas (Aug 26, 2012)

I massaged Bee Mine Growth serum into scalp. I'm pre-poo overnight with hempseed oil, Dabur amla oil, and evco under plastic cap and satin bonnet.


----------



## jprayze (Aug 26, 2012)

IDareT'sHair said:
			
		

> @Golden75 @jprayze
> 
> The "Featherweight" gave me some kind of terrible reaction. My face felt all hot & irritated.  Yeah....Like that....
> 
> ...



That's exactly my reaction to the regular...my face felt a hot mess! Tried to ignore it for a few days but once I stopped using it, no problems. I really wanted to use it...I will pass it on to a friend though.


----------



## jprayze (Aug 26, 2012)

Massaged JBCO into my edges before bed


----------



## againstallodds (Aug 26, 2012)

Moisturized with HV whipped creme ends, sealed with HH coconut mango


----------



## Brownie518 (Aug 26, 2012)

My nape was a little dry so I put on some Saravun Castor hair cream.


----------



## NappyNelle (Aug 26, 2012)

Will massage in some sulfur oil.


----------



## lamaria211 (Aug 26, 2012)

Sealed in HE LTR leave in with EVOCO


----------



## jprayze (Aug 26, 2012)

Just a bit of my apricot oil mix (with WGHO and peppermint oil) while Bunning

Btw passed along my trigger to one of my friends


----------



## billyne (Aug 26, 2012)

Hey  haven't been on lhcf in a while but still oiling my naps with jbco.


----------



## xu93texas (Aug 26, 2012)

Massaged Bee Mine growth serum into scalp and sealed with Shescentit Exotic Herbal Pomade.


----------



## MaraWithLove (Aug 27, 2012)

Massaged hair trigger into my scalp before bed.


----------



## Golden75 (Aug 27, 2012)

Getting back into the swing of things.  Took a break due to some acne.  I'm too old for this mess 

I'm on a mission to get 3" by Dec  so imma be an oiling fool.  Lightly applied Trigger FW that I mixed with PBN Brazil Loc on my scalp, sealed with HV hair & body oil.  Some sample I recieved and it smells so good and it's light.


----------



## Golden75 (Aug 27, 2012)

NappyNelle said:


> Added a tiny bit of HH Peach Aloe Pomade to my scalp. I may melt it down and add sulfur to it...
> 
> What consistency is Wheat Germ Oil? Is it thick like Castor, or thinner like Hemp or Coconut? I'm still scared of the scent, but if I see it this weekend, I may purchase for pre-poos or steaming with conditioner.


 

NappyNelle - not sure if anyone answered but - Wheat Germ oil is thick and funky . It's great for pre-poos or mixed in a DC. I would put it in the castor category for thickness.


----------



## jprayze (Aug 27, 2012)

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Golden75 @jprayze
> 
> The "Featherweight" gave me some kind of terrible reaction. My face felt all hot & irritated.  Yeah....Like that....
> 
> ...


 
That was me...hot face and irritated.  Guess I will leave all trigger alone...


----------



## sckri23 (Aug 27, 2012)

Castor oil and sulfer users

Do you buy it pure or do you buy products with those ingredients like Softee herbal gro has castor oil in it?

After im done with my softee im gonna switch to AB Super Gro. I can pick out coconut oil, joboba oil, sulfur, castor oil, vitamin e, shea butter, olive oil, safflower oil, keratin, and the rest idk about but I like the good ingredients.

 Here's the full list.

http://www.goodguide.com/products/163875-africas-best-super-gro


----------



## lamaria211 (Aug 27, 2012)

I just used my scalp mix and some Vatika oil on my hair


----------



## Ann0804 (Aug 27, 2012)

I'm continuing to apply my Camille Rose Hair Growth Serum daily.


----------



## NappyNelle (Aug 27, 2012)

Thanks so much Golden75! I may go with an Ayurvedic oil since those tend to be thick and funky too.

sckri23 I only use the pure stuff because I can control the percentages of everything in my mix. I'm also a natural product junky, so the artificial colors, mineral oil, and petroleum derivatives are not my thing.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Aug 27, 2012)

Doing an overnight "Soak" with Trigger (Regular/unscented)


----------



## againstallodds (Aug 27, 2012)

Pre-pooed today with HV vatika frosting. After air drying, used organix moroccan argan oil


----------



## againstallodds (Aug 28, 2012)

Moisturized with DB Coconut Lemongrass Transitioning Creme, sealed with HH Coconut Mango


----------



## xu93texas (Aug 29, 2012)

I sealed with Exotic Herbal Pomade and massaged my sulfur mixture into scalp.


----------



## LaidBak (Aug 29, 2012)

Last night I sealed my hair with grapseed oil and Mizani supreme oil.


----------



## lamaria211 (Aug 29, 2012)

Coated my hair with EVOCO before applying my DC


----------



## jprayze (Aug 29, 2012)

Last night massaged in my apricot/WGHO mix


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Aug 29, 2012)

Using Hairitage Hydrations "Sprout"


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Aug 29, 2012)

xu93texas

Your Hair looks really pretty in your Avi.

Congrats on your BC


----------



## sckri23 (Aug 29, 2012)

I lightly greased my scalp with softee herbal gro

Sent from my SCH-I500 using LHCF


----------



## Golden75 (Aug 29, 2012)

Applied trigger fw to scalp


----------



## lamaria211 (Aug 30, 2012)

Just sealed in HE LTR with Vatika oil


----------



## Brownie518 (Aug 30, 2012)

Added a little bit of ceramide oil mix to my prepoo


----------



## Nix08 (Aug 30, 2012)

Oil rinse with my mix and sealed with gleau.


----------



## Ann0804 (Aug 30, 2012)

Twisted half of my hair with coffee butter and the other half with DB Avocado/Honey Twist butter. I didn't want the coffee scent to be too overwhelming.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Aug 30, 2012)

Using Hairitage Hydrations: "Sprout"


----------



## Brownie518 (Aug 30, 2012)

Used Claudie's Murumuru Acai butter.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Aug 30, 2012)

Brownie518 said:


> Used *Claudie's Murumuru Acai butter.*


 
Brownie518

Did you get this 'scented' or 'un'?


----------



## Brownie518 (Aug 30, 2012)

IDareT'sHair said:


> Brownie518
> 
> Did you get this 'scented' or 'un'?



Scented
You know...


----------



## lamaria211 (Aug 30, 2012)

Gonna apply my scalp mix and some EVOCO to my hair before bed


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Aug 30, 2012)

@Brownie518

I got my last order all un-scented for some reasonerplexed (which was what I ordered).


----------



## sckri23 (Aug 30, 2012)

I greased my scalp with softee herbal gro

Sent from my SCH-I500 using LHCF


----------



## DarkJoy (Aug 30, 2012)

sunflower oil on the scalp. castor for the ends.


----------



## xu93texas (Aug 31, 2012)

IDareT'sHair said:


> @xu93texas
> 
> Your Hair looks really pretty in your Avi.
> 
> Congrats on your BC


 

Thank you! That is so sweet of you!


----------



## xu93texas (Aug 31, 2012)

I sealed this morning with grapeseed oil.


----------



## lamaria211 (Aug 31, 2012)

I just covered my DC in JBCO


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Aug 31, 2012)

Using Darcy's Botanicals Pumpkin Seed Elixir with my Leave-In

Will massage in Hairitage Hydrations Sprout or Creamy Jojoba with Argan Oil


----------



## NappyNelle (Aug 31, 2012)

I'm pre-pooing with Vatika oil right now. I went overboard. 

I need to start seeping my herbs for a new sulfur oil batch; my current bottle will be finished shortly.


----------



## xu93texas (Aug 31, 2012)

I'm pre-pooing with EVCO and EVOO.


----------



## BraunSugar (Sep 1, 2012)

Used up all my pimento oil. Made up some scalp oil myself and applied last night. It's JBCO, grapeseed oil, cayenne pepper, and garlic. I'll see how it works out. Sealed ends with crisco mix as always


----------



## Brownie518 (Sep 1, 2012)

I have my hair covered in Claudie's Niagara pre shampoo oil.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Sep 1, 2012)

Massaged in some Marie Dean's Aloe & Mint


----------



## Golden75 (Sep 1, 2012)

Oiled up with some HV Cocasta after washing, will apply trigger later


----------



## DarkJoy (Sep 1, 2012)

today it was castor on the ends. Tonight it will be a Vatika oil prepoo overnight.


----------



## againstallodds (Sep 1, 2012)

Moisturized with DB coconut lemongrass transitioning creme, sealed with HH coconut mango


----------



## xu93texas (Sep 1, 2012)

Sealed with grapeseed oil tonight.


----------



## McBrides3 (Sep 1, 2012)

Hey ladies I have a question. I got this coconut oil about 2 months ago and it was oily and liquidity when I got it but now it's guey and more solidify its. It hard or anything or has an odor but it is not like it was when I first got it. Idk if it has gone bad or if I should use it in my hair still. I probably shouldn't have kept it underneath the sink smh but thanks lady for your feedback


----------



## NappyNelle (Sep 1, 2012)

^Coconut oil is liquid in temperatures above 72 degrees, so the oil is probably in an in-between stage and still good for usage.

Sealed damp hair with QB AOHC.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Sep 2, 2012)

Using IPN's Tea-Lightful Shine Pomade


----------



## lamaria211 (Sep 2, 2012)

Moisturized with HE LTR and sealed with EVOCO


----------



## lamaria211 (Sep 2, 2012)

Does anyone here use any refined oils? Specifically coconut?  I've been trying to get some help in another thread but none so far. TIA


----------



## Brownie518 (Sep 2, 2012)

I used Jar of Joe pomade. Sealed with Nourish oil


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Sep 2, 2012)

lamaria211

I've had 'refined' before but definitely prefer Pure.


----------



## divachyk (Sep 2, 2012)

Will massage in IPN root food before bed.


----------



## Americka (Sep 3, 2012)

Argan oil on length and castor oil on edges


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Sep 3, 2012)

Massaged in "It's perfectly Natural's" Tea-Lightful Shine Pomade


----------



## sckri23 (Sep 3, 2012)

Brushed in softee herbal gro today

Sent from my SCH-I500 using LHCF


----------



## lamaria211 (Sep 3, 2012)

Still working on my scalp mix when its gone I'm going to start back using my grease on my scalp and ends I may add some essential Rosemary, peppermint and tea tree oils as well


----------



## NappyNelle (Sep 5, 2012)

Massaged in the last bit of my sulfur oil to my whole scalp, and then used JBCO on my hairline. Tomorrow I will seep some yummy herbs into castor oil for the base of a new sulfur mix.


----------



## LexiDior (Sep 5, 2012)

checking in. sealed with coconut oil today


----------



## lamaria211 (Sep 5, 2012)

Used my scalp mix yesterday and massaged in some EVOCO to my hair


----------



## sckri23 (Sep 5, 2012)

Massaged in my oil mix and moisturized and sealed with blue magic coconut grease

Sent from my SCH-I500 using LHCF


----------



## LaidBak (Sep 5, 2012)

Prepooing with Gleam oil


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Sep 5, 2012)

Using: It's Perfectly Natural's Tea-Lightful Shine Pomade


----------



## lamaria211 (Sep 5, 2012)

EVOCO to hair before bed


----------



## Brownie518 (Sep 5, 2012)

Using Shi Naturals Prepoo Buttercream


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Sep 5, 2012)

Brownie518

Are you using the Buttercreme as a Moisturizer or as a Pre-Rx?


----------



## lamaria211 (Sep 5, 2012)

Overnight baggying with coconut and sweet almond oil


----------



## felic1 (Sep 6, 2012)

BraunSugar you hair is just lovely.I have actually never tried a twist out. My hair is so dry and awkward after it dries. It looks great wet and has lovely ringlets ( I had the Terraessentials mudwash)(sp). After I use a leave in and seal prior to my next braid installation it does okay but it does not look good enough to me to wear without a braided protective style. Maybe I will do some experimenting after I come out of the Sengelese twists!


----------



## Brownie518 (Sep 6, 2012)

IDareT'sHair said:


> Brownie518
> 
> Are you using the Buttercreme as a Moisturizer or as a Pre-Rx?


IDareT'sHair

As a Pre...


----------



## felic1 (Sep 6, 2012)

shortt29 said:


> Ladies I'm not in this challenge but I wanted to share...I have been using Mahabhringaraj oil on my edges (my right side was almost bald) and OMG!!! After only using it about 3 days, my patch has hair and lots of it!!! I'm truly amazed!! I may get past the smell and use it all over my scalp but really can't see walking around smelling like that oil


 

Hello! You did not say where you got this wonderful smelly oil from!


----------



## lamaria211 (Sep 6, 2012)

EVOCO to hair and scalp before bed


----------



## BraunSugar (Sep 6, 2012)

felic1 Thank you!


----------



## sckri23 (Sep 7, 2012)

Herbal/olive miracle oil mix

Sent from my SCH-I500 using LHCF


----------



## BraunSugar (Sep 7, 2012)

Massaged my scalp w/my cayenne pepper oil mix. I'm seeing my dark roots! I think I may keep using this! Used Aloe/Crisco mix for sealing.


----------



## Nix08 (Sep 7, 2012)

Oil rinsed like usual with my oil blend and sealed with Gleau.


----------



## lamaria211 (Sep 7, 2012)

Mixed my modified Africa's Best Herbal oil, organic coconut and jbco into my DC


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Sep 7, 2012)

Will use Darcy's Pumpkin Elixir with my Leave-In


----------



## Brownie518 (Sep 7, 2012)

Used Saravun Castor Hair cream, sealed with a little Hydratherma Naturals Oil.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Sep 8, 2012)

Lita

Hey Ms. Lita!  

Where You Been?...

When you get a chance can you give me a brief review on Liquid Gold's "Green Magic"

Thanks!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Sep 8, 2012)

Using IPN's Tea-Lightful Shine Pomade


----------



## xu93texas (Sep 9, 2012)

I've been sealing with Exotic Herbal Pomade this past week.


----------



## NappyNelle (Sep 9, 2012)

Massaged scalp with sulfur oil.


----------



## Ann0804 (Sep 9, 2012)

Doing an overnight pre poo with coconut oil.


----------



## lamaria211 (Sep 9, 2012)

Instead of making a whole new batch of scalp mix I decided to try and use up some stuff that I have already so I took my 1/2 jar of B&B super gro grease and added EVOCO, JBCO, essential Rosemary and peppermint oils. Ill use this until its gone then start using my WGHO


----------



## xu93texas (Sep 9, 2012)

I sealed with the Exotic Amazon Herbal Pomade from Shescentit.


----------



## MaraWithLove (Sep 9, 2012)

I've been sealing with castor oil as well as applying that and hair trigger growth elixir to varying parts of my scalp for ~ the past 4 days. Will probably do a light massage tomorrow.


----------



## divachyk (Sep 10, 2012)

Did the GHE with castor on Friday and castor/sapote on Saturday. 
Scalp massage with jbco on yesterday.
Tonight I will seal with avocado butter.


----------



## lamaria211 (Sep 10, 2012)

Sealed in my spray bottle mix with EVOCO


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Sep 10, 2012)

Massaged in Trigger this a.m.


----------



## billyne (Sep 10, 2012)

Washed and deep conditioned..twisted my hair with a leave in and jbco. And now Im sitting under the dryer


----------



## DarkJoy (Sep 11, 2012)

massaged in vatika oil.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Sep 11, 2012)

Massaged in IPN's Tea-Lightful Shine Pomade


----------



## lamaria211 (Sep 11, 2012)

sealed in my leave in with EVOCO


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Sep 11, 2012)

My Latest Scalp (Oil) Purchase

http://www.etsy.com/listing/108719096/neem-nettle-hair-butter?ref=cat2_gallery_11


----------



## NappyNelle (Sep 11, 2012)

^The Rose & Hibiscus Whip sounds good, too... but I'm partial to the same three product lines now. (Oyin Handmade, Qhemet Biologics and Hairitage Hydration - Thanks to you T! )

Last night I did a scalp massage with my sulfur oil and added exra JBCO to my edges. I'm surprised that my rosemary eo hasn't arrived yet. erplexed


----------



## Nix08 (Sep 11, 2012)

Oiled my scalp overnight on the weekend with my oil blend and peppermint added (that was a first).   

Oil rinsed with my blend, during my cowash and then sealed with Gleau.


----------



## lamaria211 (Sep 11, 2012)

Gonna be heavily oiling my scalp with EVOCO and JBCO oil for the next 3 days to get my scape prepared for chemicals. I don't want to use vaseline


----------



## divachyk (Sep 11, 2012)

Massaged with jbco/peppermint blend. Sealed with avocado butter.


----------



## Brownie518 (Sep 12, 2012)

Covered my hair in Claudie's Niagara Preshampoo treatment. Love this!!!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Sep 12, 2012)

Brownie518

Used MD's Aloe & Mint Pomade


----------



## Brownie518 (Sep 12, 2012)

IDareT'sHair said:


> Brownie518
> 
> Used MD's Aloe & Mint Pomade


IDareT'sHair

Girl, I love that pomade. Next time I order from her, I'm getting some  The consistency is


----------



## xu93texas (Sep 12, 2012)

I sealed today with EVCO.


----------



## sckri23 (Sep 12, 2012)

lamaria211 said:


> Gonna be heavily oiling my scalp with EVOCO and JBCO oil for the next 3 days to get my scape prepared for chemicals. I don't want to use vaseline



I use blue magic grease

Sent from my SCH-I500 using LHCF


----------



## NappyNelle (Sep 12, 2012)

Just did another scalp massage with my sulfur oil and smoothed the excess along my twists. The rosemary essential oil finally arrived, so I added 6 drops to my bottle. The peppermint and lavender essential oils are upstairs and I was too lazy to go get them to also add to the bottle.


----------



## divachyk (Sep 13, 2012)

GHE with sapote and castor.


----------



## lamaria211 (Sep 13, 2012)

Covered my DC with  EVOCO!


----------



## Brownie518 (Sep 13, 2012)

Used Shi Naturals Aloe oil w/biotin with my CPR overnight. 

Just used some Creme de la Silk and sealed with Nourish oil.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Sep 13, 2012)

Doing an overnight Trigger Soak (under Saran Wrap and 2 Plastic Caps).  Will cowash out in the a.m.


----------



## lamaria211 (Sep 13, 2012)

Just sealed in my moisturize with EVOCO and gave myself a scalp massage with my new scalp mix of EVOCO, JBCO, Vitamin E oil, essential Rosemary and peppermint oils. I plan on using it every other day


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Sep 14, 2012)

Will use Darcy's Pumpkin Elixir with my Leave-In and then Massage in Liquid Gold's Green Magic once dry.


----------



## DarkJoy (Sep 14, 2012)

scalp massaged with castor and Carol's Daughter's Mimosa hair honey on the ends. Feels like the CD will never go away!


----------



## Lita (Sep 14, 2012)

IDareT'sHair Hi,please forgive your fellow hair care sister..

Liquid Gold- 

*Green Magic hair growth cream-Love how soft the tex is,nice lite scent,absorbs well on the scalp,no shedding...I will repurchase..And fast shipping/great customer service can't beat that....Color green..

*Ginger Whip-the tex is a little thin,but very moisturizing,I use it on wet/damp hair,absorbs on the length,soft scent,made a nice braid-out...Color orange..I like both products..

You know I love anything with ginger in it..My hair thrives with it..


Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Sep 14, 2012)

Lita

As Always Awesome Reviews.  Very Detailed.  I really appreciate that.  Very thorough.

I did purchase 2 Jars of the "Green Magic" and was trying to decide on the Ginger Whip especially since she has a 15% standing discount for LHCF members.

I may pick up the Ginger Whip Spring/Summer.


----------



## Lita (Sep 14, 2012)

IDareT'sHair said:


> Lita
> 
> As Always Awesome Reviews.  Very Detailed.  I really appreciate that.  Very thorough.
> 
> ...



IDareT'sHair Your welcome...The ginger whip did worked really well this summer,I will continue to use it for fall..Winter hits that's it..On to the heavy stuff..


Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Sep 14, 2012)

Brownie518

Gurl.....That Neem & Nettle is Funkay.  I have some on now.

I was going to try the Liquid Gold 'Green Magic' but grabbed the Neem & Nettle instead.

Lita Thanks Again for the review.


----------



## Brownie518 (Sep 14, 2012)

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Brownie518
> 
> Gurl.....That Neem & Nettle is Funkay.  I have some on now.
> 
> ...


IDareT'sHair

Hmph, funkay is right. I know my sense of smell is a little off right now, but I swear I smell garlic and foot from that stuff...erplexed


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Sep 14, 2012)

Brownie518  Gurl...it's _SKRONG_ as 'who did it'


----------



## Brownie518 (Sep 14, 2012)

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Brownie518  Gurl...it's _SKRONG_ as 'who did it'


----------



## lamaria211 (Sep 14, 2012)

Sealed in my moisturizer with EVOCO


----------



## NappyNelle (Sep 14, 2012)

Massaging in sulfur oil and laughing at the funky oils you all are using.


----------



## choctaw (Sep 14, 2012)

sealing with evco


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Sep 15, 2012)

NappyNelle  Gurl..... I won't be able to use that and go out in Public.  

It's that Neem & Nettle Pomade (via ETSY).  Bad thing is, I like the consistency and the way it feels on.

Brownie518  This will have to be an overnight soak or when I'm not going to leave the house for several days. 

It is just too durn SKRONG (and STANK-Y)  OMG/SMH It stanks.

It smells like a very, very, very, skrong Mustard Oil & Garlic & Onions & Feet.


----------



## Brownie518 (Sep 15, 2012)

Have my hair covered in Hair Trigger for the day....vanilla pound cake scent


----------



## justicefighter1913 (Sep 15, 2012)

OT: Brownie518: have you tried the new scent?  If so, how do you like it?

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## sckri23 (Sep 15, 2012)

Oiled my scalp with Softee herbal gro mixed with AB herbal oil and OM growth oil. Moisturized and sealed with blue magic grease

Sent from my SCH-I500 using LHCF


----------



## NappyNelle (Sep 15, 2012)

IDareT'sHair said:


> It smells like a very, very, very, skrong Mustard Oil & Garlic & Onions & Feet.



 That would make me dizzy and faint! I'll have to 'unlike' the pomade because I would forget how smelly it is and buy it.  Thanks for the warning!


----------



## sckri23 (Sep 15, 2012)

Added too much oil to my softee herbal gro grease. It is so liquidy I have to put it in a applicater bottle to use it.



Sent from my SCH-I500 using LHCF


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Sep 15, 2012)

NappyNelle said:


> *That would make me dizzy and faint! I'll have to 'unlike' the pomade because I would forget how smelly it is and buy it.  Thanks for the warning!*


 
@NappyNelle

Gurl...how can I 'stress' enough to you how bad that stuff smells......


----------



## lamaria211 (Sep 15, 2012)

I just applied my scalp oil mix and now I'm baggying my ends with wheat germ and JBCO


----------



## DarkJoy (Sep 15, 2012)

Sealed with sulfur grease today


----------



## Brownie518 (Sep 15, 2012)

justicefighter1913 said:


> OT: @Brownie518: have you tried the new scent?  If so, how do you like it?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


justicefighter1913

The Raspberry peach cobbler? It's aiight... Definitely prefer the vanilla pound cake.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Sep 15, 2012)

Brownie518 NappyNelle

I tried a pinch of that funkay Neem & Nettle tonight.  Just a teeny-tiny bit. 

Then I tried to cover up the scent with a little Hairitage Hydrations Creamy stuff.

I love the way that stanky stuff makes my scalp feel.


----------



## NappyNelle (Sep 15, 2012)

Hm... I wonder if I can melt down the rest of the HH Peach Aloe Pomade and add my neem and nettle powders. My powders smell herbal-y, like grass, and all of the HH products smell divine. I wonder if it will work well...? I need all the help I can get with my edges.


----------



## Nix08 (Sep 15, 2012)

Yesterday: oil in my steamed DC, oil rinsed and used gleau oil to seal

Today: oil rinsed, sealed with gleau.


----------



## justicefighter1913 (Sep 15, 2012)

Brownie518 said:


> @justicefighter1913
> 
> The Raspberry peach cobbler? It's aiight... Definitely prefer the vanilla pound cake.


 

Thank you!  Ok, so on that note, I'll only get a little bottle of that one instead of the big bottle.  I still have a smidge of the VPC left.....


----------



## againstallodds (Sep 16, 2012)

Pre-pooed with Hair Trigger (I bought the unscented version... big mistake) on my scalp, grapeseed and vitamin E oil on the length of my hair.


----------



## cherry.a (Sep 16, 2012)

Moisturized W/ ORS hair repair and sealed W/ vitamin e oil.


----------



## lamaria211 (Sep 16, 2012)

I have a huge Aloe plant growing in mu front yard so I've been trying to find ways to use it. Today I made a whipped  shea butter mix with Shea, glycerine, EVOCO, JBCO, jojoba, wheat germ oil, and plenty avg


----------



## Brownie518 (Sep 16, 2012)

Just used IPN Root Food


----------



## greenandchic (Sep 16, 2012)

Last night I used my homemade shealoe mix on my hair.


----------



## BraunSugar (Sep 16, 2012)

Still using my cayenne/garlic oil on my scalp. I have to tweak the recipe because I thought I was smelling garlic bread all day & it turns out it was my scalp.  This just started happening once I used up more than half of it. Idk if that has something to do with it or not.


----------



## xu93texas (Sep 16, 2012)

I pre-poo'd overnight with EVCO, grapeseed oil, and sesame oil.

I did an ayurvedic treatment with Kalpi Tone powder and EVOO and grapeseed oil for 1 hour

I added jojoba, sesame, rosemary, peppermint oils to my DC mix.


----------



## lamaria211 (Sep 17, 2012)

Been adding my wheat germ oil to everything I need more ceramides in my life. I'm going to start doing overnight prepoos using wgo and EVOCO the nights before I CW, and I'm going to take before and after pics . First pic will be later on today and the next will be in one month!


----------



## NappyNelle (Sep 17, 2012)

Added sulfur oil to my scalp.


----------



## sckri23 (Sep 17, 2012)

Softee Mango butter on my edges

ETA: and all through my hair

Sent from my SCH-I500 using LHCF


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Sep 17, 2012)

Massaged Neem & Nettle Pomade by Kinoos Naturals 

Under Saran Wrap


----------



## lamaria211 (Sep 17, 2012)

Doing an overnight prepoo using Silk Dreams Vanilla Silk lots of wheat germ and EVOCO


----------



## Brownie518 (Sep 17, 2012)

Used a bit of Claudie's Murumuru Acai butter on my dry a$$ nape. Sealed with Hydratherma Naturals oil


----------



## againstallodds (Sep 17, 2012)

Moisturized w/ DB coconut lemongrass, sealed with grapeseed oil


----------



## xu93texas (Sep 18, 2012)

Sealed tonight with sesame and grapeseed oils.


----------



## DarkJoy (Sep 18, 2012)

Camellia seed oil on the scalp. Sulfur grease on the ends


----------



## Nix08 (Sep 18, 2012)

Oil rinsed during yesterdays cowash then sealed with gleau.


----------



## lamaria211 (Sep 18, 2012)

Why I'm purchasing eucalyptus oil
http://relaxedhairhealth.blogspot.com/2011/04/double-amount-of-ceramide-in-your-hair.html?m=1


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Sep 18, 2012)

Using "It's Perfectly Natural's" Tea-Lightful Shine Pomade


----------



## Lita (Sep 18, 2012)

Dampen hair,warm water,IPN tea on scalp,Hairtage Jar of Joe on length,sealed with rice bran oil....Hair in 4 large braids...



Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## lamaria211 (Sep 18, 2012)

Moisturized with E QP mango butter and sealed with Vatika oil. Plus I did my scalp massage with my oil mix


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Sep 18, 2012)

lamaria211

Any idea how often you're planning on Texlaxing?


----------



## NappyNelle (Sep 18, 2012)

I spritzed my twists, added sulfur oil (concentrating on my edges) and then sealed my length with HH CCW. I've bantu knotted my hair for waves. I love the scent and shine I get by using the chamomile whip!


----------



## Golden75 (Sep 19, 2012)

Sealed with SD Nourish


----------



## MaraWithLove (Sep 19, 2012)

Sealed and massaged with JBCO.  I swear these days all I need: water, JBCO and a good DC! Hair like butter.


----------



## DarkJoy (Sep 19, 2012)

sunflower seed oil on the scalp again. camellia on the ends.


----------



## Brownie518 (Sep 19, 2012)

Soaked my hair in Trigger and let it sit all day. About to wash now.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Sep 20, 2012)

Using Pimento Oil.  I forgot that stuff has a 'kick'


----------



## jprayze (Sep 20, 2012)

Still doing daily scalp massages with MN oil mix and sealing length and ends with WGHO as needed.


----------



## An_gell (Sep 20, 2012)

Hi ladies! I'm still doin oil treatments.  I stopped oiling my scalp to get my psoriasis under control.  I started washing my hair every 3 days about 3 weeks ago, and sealing with grease or AOHC (qhemet).  I also been adding oil to my Vo5 conditioner which I use in conjunction with my medicated shampoos for psoriasis.  So far everything is good.


----------



## xu93texas (Sep 20, 2012)

I used jojoba, grapeseed, rosemary, eucalyptus, and peppermint oils with my DC


----------



## Lita (Sep 20, 2012)

Aww,september 30th is almost here...

Time to really up the oil,butter,grease, pomade game....Fall/Winter..A new thread will be needed IDareT'sHair...


Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## greenandchic (Sep 20, 2012)

Last night I sealed my ends with my shealoe mix (vanilla scented ) and oiled my edges with my HTGE custom mix. I smell like cake.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Sep 20, 2012)

@Lita Will start one next weekend. Effective 10/01 - 12/31

Time to get your oils, butters, grease, pomades stocked up.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Sep 20, 2012)

Massaged in Tropical Isle's Pimento Oil


----------



## lamaria211 (Sep 20, 2012)

will be doing my ceramide predeep treatment tonight


----------



## jamaica68 (Sep 20, 2012)

Hi ladies, just an FYI if you order your pomades from The Pomade Shop(etsy) here's the upcoming sales info.



> Originally Posted by darlingdiva
> Hi!
> 
> I am the owner of The Pomade Shop. We will be having a 20% off sale (1-year anniversary/customer appreciation sale) on Tuesday, September 25 for all four-ounce pomades.
> ...



http://www.etsy.com/shop/ThePomadeShop?ref=shop_sugg


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Sep 20, 2012)

jamaica68

Thank You So Much Ms. Lady!


----------



## Nix08 (Sep 20, 2012)

Oil rinsed tonight with my ceramics rich blend and sealed with 'gleau'


----------



## xu93texas (Sep 20, 2012)

I M&S with sesame and jojoba oils.


----------



## Ann0804 (Sep 21, 2012)

This week I've been moisturizing with Hair Dew and sealing with my hair growth serum.


----------



## sckri23 (Sep 21, 2012)

I oiled my hair with my oil mix. 

Blue Magic  coconut grease, softee herbal gro grease, Africas Best herbal oil, Olive Miracle growth oil, safflower oil, and proclaim argan oil.

Sent from my SCH-I500 using LHCF


----------



## Golden75 (Sep 21, 2012)

Oiled up with PBN Brazil Loc


----------



## NappyNelle (Sep 21, 2012)

I'm baggying/GHEing/pre-pooing with Vatika Oil. The technicians at the hospital added all kinds of stuff in my hair, so I used HH Cooling Chamomile Whip on the sore spots. 

jamaica68 IDareT'sHair Can you remember to post the Pomade Shop sale again in the upcoming October thread? I know it's a lot to ask, but I don't want the info to get lost. Pretty please with sugar-scented oil on top?


----------



## lamaria211 (Sep 22, 2012)

Going to be ordering some Gleau I've heard so many great things about it. For now I've added sunflower oil to my routine and I love it so far


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Sep 22, 2012)

NappyNelle

Sugar Scented Oil sounds Delish!

Lemme bump that post as a reminder.

Also, Brownie518 Lita since they also 'frequent' the Pomade Shop

Thanks Ladies

*yeah....i busted ya'll out*


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Sep 22, 2012)

jamaica68 said:


> *Hi ladies, just an FYI if you order your pomades from The Pomade Shop(etsy) here's the upcoming sales info.*
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.etsy.com/shop/ThePomadeShop?ref=shop_sugg


 
Bumping as a Reminder

NappyNelle

It Actually Starts September 25


----------



## lamaria211 (Sep 22, 2012)

http://www.pinenutoil.org/pine-resin/nature-miracle.php
Its in my La Bomba DC just thought I'd share


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Sep 22, 2012)

Using Liquid Gold's "Green Magic"

_Organic Coconut Oil, Emu Oil, Amala Powder, Castor Oil, Vegetable Oil, Spinach Powder, Sulfur Powder & Essential Oil Blend_

I love the consistency of this product (Creamy-Butter).


----------



## jprayze (Sep 22, 2012)

applied my MN oil mix to my temple areas and around my edges...nothing new


----------



## Brownie518 (Sep 22, 2012)

I did a nice prepoo with CPR and my ceramide oil mix.

Moisturized with CD Healthy Hair Butter and sealed with Hydratherma Naturals oil.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Sep 22, 2012)

IDareT'sHair said:


> @NappyNelle
> 
> Sugar Scented Oil sounds Delish!
> 
> ...


 

Brownie518

FYI


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Sep 22, 2012)

DELETED...........................


----------



## Brownie518 (Sep 22, 2012)

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Shay72
> 
> *cough* Speaking of Spoiled....How them Mennnses?


IDareT'sHair


----------



## Brownie518 (Sep 22, 2012)

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Brownie518
> 
> FYI


IDareT'sHair

What Pomade Shop sale is she talking about?


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Sep 22, 2012)

Brownie518 said:


>


 
Brownie518

I thought I was in U1 B1


----------



## Brownie518 (Sep 22, 2012)

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Brownie518
> 
> I thought I was in U1 B1


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Sep 22, 2012)

jamaica68 said:


> http://www.etsy.com/shop/ThePomadeShop?ref=shop_sugg


 
Brownie518

Here.........................


----------



## Brownie518 (Sep 22, 2012)

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Brownie518
> 
> Here.........................


IDareT'sHair

Thanks! I'm not supposed to be buying anything, though...


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Sep 22, 2012)

Brownie518

Yeah....*cough* I know. 

But 20% is good.


----------



## Brownie518 (Sep 22, 2012)

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Brownie518
> 
> Yeah....*cough* I know.
> 
> But 20% is good.


IDareT'sHair

I know!!! 

:scratchch


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Sep 22, 2012)

Brownie518 said:


> *I know!!! *
> 
> :scratchch


 
Brownie518

I know. 

I shole would like to have a back-up


----------



## Brownie518 (Sep 22, 2012)

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Brownie518
> 
> I know.
> 
> I shole would like to have a back-up


IDareT'sHair



Backups are always good. That is one pomade that I can run through quicker than most.  I think I have 1 and 1/2 left now.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Sep 22, 2012)

Brownie518

You are such a Temptress!....


----------



## lamaria211 (Sep 23, 2012)

Mixed EVOCO and my modified Africa's Best Herbal oil into my DC


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Sep 23, 2012)

Getting ready to massage in that Fun-Kay Neem & Nettle Pomade, hoping the smells subsides before work tomorrow.

SMH.


----------



## Ltown (Sep 23, 2012)

IDareT'sHair said:


> Using Liquid Gold's "Green Magic"
> 
> _Organic Coconut Oil, Emu Oil, Amala Powder, Castor Oil, Vegetable Oil, Spinach Powder, Sulfur Powder & Essential Oil Blend_
> 
> I love the consistency of this product (Creamy-Butter).



IDareT'sHair, do you use this on your scalp?  Its does sound nice, but you know i'm lazy scalp greaser, i used squart bottles to lubricate the scalp.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Sep 23, 2012)

@Ltown Girl, You can dip your _Lazy_ Fanga' in the Green Magic.

She has a 15% discount for LHCF Code = *LHCF*


----------



## Ltown (Sep 23, 2012)

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Ltown Girl, You can dip your _Lazy_ Fanga' in the Green Magic.
> 
> She has a 15% discount for LHCF Code = *LHCF*


 
IDareT'sHair, you know my hands has eczema so anything that strong I try not to touch it.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Sep 23, 2012)

@Ltown I can send you a small sample.


----------



## lamaria211 (Sep 23, 2012)

Sealed in my spray bottle mix with EVOCO


----------



## Brownie518 (Sep 23, 2012)

Used a little Healthy Hair Butter on my dry nape. Sealed up with Hydratherma Naturals


----------



## LexiDior (Sep 23, 2012)

Checking in for the first time in a very long time


----------



## xu93texas (Sep 24, 2012)

I've been sealing nightly with grapeseed oil and evco. I'm back  to using my sulfur mixture tonight as well.


----------



## DarkJoy (Sep 24, 2012)

been using castor oil. gonna really lube up my ends tonight with it.


----------



## Golden75 (Sep 24, 2012)

Last night - Trigger on scalp, PBN Sapote oil on length


----------



## KimPossibli (Sep 24, 2012)

I need to join this challenge. I hope you guys are going to have another from October 1.

I have

Jojoba Oil
Grapeseed Oil 
Argan oil
Kukui Oil
Apricot Kernel Oil 

and some good old hair grease. 

I'm currently keeping my hair in two big cornwrows 5-6 days a week with a wash in between

I will be adding oil to my hair every other day through my glycerin mix/jheric curl juice/braid spray (contains jojoba and grapeseed) and baggy at night 

Every other day will add straight oil (any) along the length of the cornrows and use my head tie.

When dc ing hair at weekend will mix oil into conditioners. (the ones I have currently arent doing anything special for me anyway)


----------



## gennatay (Sep 24, 2012)

is there going to be another challenge after 09/30?


----------



## jprayze (Sep 24, 2012)

still using my MN oil mix


----------



## againstallodds (Sep 24, 2012)

Moisturized w/ DB coconut lemongrass transitioning creme, sealed with grapeseed oil.
Scalp massage w/ Hair Trigger


----------



## Ltown (Sep 24, 2012)

I'm using brazil loc oil from purebody, using that up for the rest of the month.


----------



## lamaria211 (Sep 24, 2012)

Will be doing my ceramide deep treatment tonight using: Wheat germ oil, EVOCO, Sunflower oil, SD Vanilla Silk and Organix Morrocan oil deep treatment.  Will cw out in the morning


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Sep 24, 2012)

gennatay

Yes, I will be starting a new one sometime before Oct 1st and it will run Oct 1st - December 31st

Our Final Quarter of 2012.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Sep 24, 2012)

Itgirl

Yes, it will run October 1st through December 31st.  Our final Quarter of 2012.

Will 'mention' you when I get the list together.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Sep 24, 2012)

Doing an Overnight 'Soak' with Hair Trigger Growth Elixir.  Will cowash it out in the a.m.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl (Sep 24, 2012)

Still using my various oil blends to seal, prepoo and do overnight HOTs. Massaging nightly with trigger, and sealing with one of the 4 pomades/ butters in my current rotation


----------



## MaraWithLove (Sep 24, 2012)

Massaged in trigger and sealed with castor. 

Does anyone have suggestions for thick sealants which don't involve shea butter? My hair dislikes it and it leaves "crumbs" behind. I used avocado butter for a time but would like to try others.


----------



## lamaria211 (Sep 25, 2012)

CWd out my ceramide treatment using Ion Hard Water condish and sealed in my leave ins with EVOCO


----------



## Nix08 (Sep 25, 2012)

I've got MORINGA OIL on order  :woohoo: I'm so cool


----------



## Kindheart (Sep 25, 2012)

I m definetley going to join the next challenge as I m a big fan of oils and butters.


----------



## Ann0804 (Sep 25, 2012)

MaraWithLove said:


> Massaged in trigger and sealed with castor.
> 
> Does anyone have suggestions for thick sealants which don't involve shea butter? My hair dislikes it and it leaves "crumbs" behind. I used avocado butter for a time but would like to try others.


 
Brazil Nut Butter is a good one and Moni butter if the floral smell doesn't bother you.


----------



## Nix08 (Sep 25, 2012)

Kindheart I say you join right now


----------



## Kindheart (Sep 25, 2012)

Nix08 said:


> @Kindheart I say you join right now


 
LOL ,YAY ! Great ! Thank you ! sooo I m currently using KBB Cremiliscious 5 x a week and Afroveda Shea Amla 2x a week .This morning I used KBB sweet ambrosia (spiked with castor and coconut oil) and sealed with a dime size of Creamiliscious ,it made my hair really soft and lustrous .
I recently gave another try to the Afroved Totally Twisted as a moisturizer rather than a styler and applied it on dry clean hair ,although my hair was quite soft and hydrated the next day it was a little hard ,wouldn't say "crunchy " but a bit stiff . I might have to try it with some oil on top and seal .

ETA: I always use butter and a little bit oil on my ends before going to sleep and in the morning.


----------



## Golden75 (Sep 25, 2012)

Sealed with KBBHJ last night.


----------



## KimPossibli (Sep 25, 2012)

sprayed my Jheri curl Juice w// jojoba and Grape seed along my cornrows.

then fingered some jojoba along the length of the two rows ..

tied it up and went to bed last night


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Sep 25, 2012)

MaraWithLove said:


> Massaged in trigger and sealed with castor.
> 
> *Does anyone have suggestions for thick sealants which don't involve shea butter?* My hair dislikes it and it leaves "crumbs" behind. I used avocado butter for a time but would like to try others.


 
@MaraWithLove

You might want to look at Hairveda's Almond Glaze. Also, Hairitage Hydrations Peach Pomade, Sweet Butter Pomade, Happy Hempy Hair.

Claudie's Tiffani Ceramide, Hairline & Temple Revitalizer etc......

MyHoneyChild's Sophia's Old Fashion Hair Grease (or something like that).

These all may work very well for you.

I'll think of some more. But these might work out perfectly.


----------



## NappyNelle (Sep 25, 2012)

MaraWithLove Hairitage Hydration Cooling Chamomile Whip is very nice, too.

Did a bootleg oil soak last night under a shower cap as I'm still taking down my twists. I'm not sure what kind of pre-poo I'll be using tonight.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Sep 25, 2012)

Kindheart

Welcome Ms. Lady Glad to have you!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Sep 25, 2012)

Will be using Darcy's Pumpkin Seed Elixir and probably Hairitage's Jar of Joe later.


----------



## Kindheart (Sep 25, 2012)

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Kindheart
> 
> Welcome Ms. Lady Glad to have you!


 
Glad to be part of it !


----------



## MaraWithLove (Sep 25, 2012)

IDareT'sHair NappyNelle

Thanks very much ladies!  Also, for scalp I'm thinking of trying the peppermint pomade from the pomade shop-I just have to get it sulfur free.


----------



## NappyNelle (Sep 25, 2012)

MaraWithLove And maybe you (or the owner) can add rosemary oil to the pomade. I added rosemary and peppermint to my sulfur oil and I love how it feels; very soothing and refreshing.

I ended up being boring and using my regular sulfur oil and sat with a shower cap. I should have been doing this from the start; I really feel like the oil has absorbed much faster than usual.


----------



## lamaria211 (Sep 25, 2012)

Massaged my scalp with my JBCO mix. Next time I buy JBCO I want to try the extra dark version


----------



## DarkJoy (Sep 26, 2012)

sulfur grease on my length to flat twist. Camellia oil on the scalp.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Sep 26, 2012)

Will use Trigger Growth Elixir this a.m.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl (Sep 26, 2012)

After cowashing I sealed with Claudie's garden oil and did chuncky twists with QB's Aethiopika butter.


----------



## MaraWithLove (Sep 26, 2012)

NappyNelle Great idea!  I'll try the rosemary out. My skin and scalp dislike sulfur-at least that's what I assume it was. I was using Claudie's scalp elixir at one point steadily and noticed breakouts so I just don't touch sulfur-but who knows? 

Sealed with JBCO after wash, DC & tea spritz.


----------



## Kindheart (Sep 26, 2012)

Pree poed with Hair Trigger .Applied Kbb Sweet Ambrosia and Afroveda Totally Twisted ,my hair is very soft and frizz free.


----------



## Ann0804 (Sep 26, 2012)

I've been pre pooing with coconut oil overnight and I like the results.


----------



## Brownie518 (Sep 26, 2012)

I've got my hair soaking in LaVida Ayurvedic Herbal Infusion oil.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Sep 26, 2012)

Brownie518

Sounds lovely Ms. B!


----------



## Brownie518 (Sep 26, 2012)

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Brownie518
> 
> Sounds lovely Ms. B!


IDareT'sHair

It is! 

_*Ingredients:*  Emblica officinalis (Amla) Fruit Powder, Bacopa monniera (Brahmi)  Powder, Jatamansi, Eclipta alba (Bhringraj) Powder, Azadirachta indica  (Neem) Leaf Powder, Urtica dioica (Stinging Nettles) Leaf  Powder,Trifolium pratense (Red Clover) flower, Rosmarinus officinalis  (Rosemary) Leaf, Hibiscus rosa sinensis linn (Hibiscus) Petal Powder,  & Serenoa Serrulata (Saw Palmetto) Leaf Powder, Oryza sativa (Rice)  Bran Oil, Ricinus communis (Castor) Seed Oil, Pelargonium graveolens  (Geranium) Oil, Triticum vilgare (Wheat) Germ Oil, Tocopherol (Vitamin  E)_


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Sep 26, 2012)

Brownie518  Very nice.


----------



## againstallodds (Sep 27, 2012)

Scalp massage with hair trigger
Moisturized with DB coconut lemongrass transitioning creme, sealed with grapeseed oil


----------



## Brownie518 (Sep 27, 2012)

Just massaged in some Coffee Pomade.


----------



## morehairplease (Sep 27, 2012)

Brownie518 that oil sounds amazing! Please come back and share your thoughts on it when you get a chance. 

tia,
morehairplease


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Sep 27, 2012)

Massaged in the last tiny bit of my Hair Trigger


----------



## Brownie518 (Sep 27, 2012)

morehairplease said:


> @Brownie518 that oil sounds amazing! Please come back and share your thoughts on it when you get a chance.
> 
> tia,
> morehairplease


morehairplease

So far, I am really liking this oil. I covered my hair in it yesterday and it made my hair very silky and so so soft!  I massaged some in and smoothed it down my length and let it sit all day. And I love the ingredients!!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Sep 27, 2012)

Brownie518

Hey Ms B!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Sep 27, 2012)

Using Njoi CreationS Healthy Hair Butta' w/MSM


----------



## curlyhersheygirl (Sep 27, 2012)

Massaged my scalp with trigger, misted with AVJ/water mix and sealed with Claudie's Tiffany Pomade


----------



## NappyNelle (Sep 27, 2012)

Used sulfur oil last night after moisturizing with OH WP.


----------



## cherry.a (Sep 27, 2012)

Moisturized with ORS hair lotion and sealed with ORS vita oil.


----------



## Lita (Sep 27, 2012)

Dampen hair with warm water,spritz with hydra tea silica,used green magic on length/roots,sealed ends with rice bran oil..


Hapoy Hair Growing!


----------



## Golden75 (Sep 28, 2012)

Sealed w/ PBN Cupacau butter and BASK Java Bean Pomade on my edges and nape


----------



## Nix08 (Sep 28, 2012)

Nix08 said:


> Feels like it's been forever since I had to make a new batch of my oil blend but I did yesterday since I used my last bits in my oil rinse:
> Wheat germ
> Avocado
> Flax
> ...


 
So cool....it's been 2 months with daily oil rinsing and oils in my steamed DC and this batch is only at the half mark


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Sep 28, 2012)

Doing an overnight "Soak" with my Home-made Coffee Oil.  (Columbian Coffee, EVCO, EVOO). 

Will cowash it out in the a.m.


----------



## againstallodds (Sep 29, 2012)

againstallodds said:


> Scalp massage with hair trigger
> Moisturized with DB coconut lemongrass transitioning creme, sealed with grapeseed oil



Did this same thing again tonight


----------



## Kindheart (Sep 29, 2012)

I received a different Afroveda Hemp Seed the consistency is softer,i love it! It works so much better on my hair ..but ...when i compared it to the one i bought recently i thought " So it's true what they say"


----------



## NappyNelle (Sep 29, 2012)

Aplied sulfur oil to my scalp and around my edges. Ex-SO says my hair looks "wider". I guess my hair looks thicker, so that was a nice compliment.


----------



## MaraWithLove (Sep 29, 2012)

Massaged with trigger


----------



## Dee Raven (Sep 30, 2012)

I'm deep conditioning now, will wash and retwist. Same old, same old. How much time left til this challenge is over?


----------



## Brownie518 (Sep 30, 2012)

I prepoo'd with my LaVida Ayurvedic oil.

Massaged in some MD Aloe & Mint pomade before work tonight.


----------



## greenandchic (Sep 30, 2012)

Last night I prepooed with Vatika oil.  Making a whipped butter this evening:

Ingredients: cocoa butter, Alba Un-petroleum Jelly (which has castor oil), coconut oil, EVOO, broccoli seed oil, fragrance.


----------

